# Sticky  The Official Canadian Guitar Shop Thread



## GuitarsCanada

We have had to start this thread from scratch. So here is where we can discuss all the guitar shops in Canada. List away !!!!!


----------



## nacho_grande

LA Music (Mississauga) http://lamusic.ca/
Steve's (Queen St W) http://www.stevesmusic.com/
12th Fret (Danforth) http://www.12fret.com/

These are most known shops in Toronto area.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

In the Niagara Region I use Central Music in Welland. They are fairly good people. Good staff in terms of knowing the equipment. 

http://www.centralmusic.com/


----------



## cbh747

Mountain Music Hamilton

http://www.mountainmusic.ca/


----------



## JaySimon

Ive shopped central in welland as well. Extremly nice people, more then willing to let you plug in and play for as long as you want, and try different stuff. I got my Epiphone Casino there. (funny story, i ran into the guy that sold it back used at a show i was playing, he asked to see my guitar, asked where i bought it and i found out he was the first owner)

I now do my shopping at rays music in cranbrook, or just music, also in cranbrook

I prefer rays, just music has lower end stuff.

I discovered morgan acoustics at rays, gorgeous guitars, with a hell of a price tag (2,500$)


----------



## nine

My neighbourhood (downtown Toronto) shops, Songbird and Capsule, more than deserve to be on this list:

http://www.songbirdmusic.com

http://www.capsulemusic.com


----------



## Tarl

Some cool stuff at Kingston Guitar Shop (they can be a bit pricey)

http://www.coolguitars.ca


----------



## Robert1950

+1 on 12th Fret

Also Kaos Music on 3052 Bloor St. W. in Toronto: http://www.kaosmusiccentre.com/index.shtml


----------



## jxoco

On the west coast;

crossroads guitar
http://www.crossroadsguitar.com/

not just another music shop
http://www.njams.net/index.cfm?page=home

not in canada but just 10 minutes south of the border
Manna Music
http://www.mannamusic.com/index.html

Long and Mcquade (multiple stores to choose from)
http://www.longandmcquade.com/

Tom Lee music (like long and mcquade they have multiple stores here)
http://www.tomleemusic.ca/main/music.cfm

Rufus' guitar shop
http://www.rufusguitarshop.com/

Tapestry Music
http://www.tapestrymusic.com/


----------



## Xanadu

Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting has just moved and they've got a nice big guitar area now..one of my favourite shops.. 

http://www.fleetsound.com/


----------



## rollingdam

On Kingston Ontario www.coolguitars.ca In Renfrew Ontario. www.millmusic.ca


----------



## Xanadu

rollingdam said:


> On Kingston Ontario www.coolguitars.ca In Renfrew Ontario. www.millmusic.ca


mill music is a weird store, it's like a radio shack...oh sorry, "The Source", with a guitar shop attached.


----------



## james on bass

I've been hanging out at John Bellones ( http://www.bellonesmusic.com ) since the early 80's in high school. Always have treated me very well and I have no issues recommending them to friends and associates. Bought a lot of gear there again this past year. I haven't even been in any of the other London stores in a few years.

Have shopped at Long & McQuades in TO and Calgary. Bought an acoustic at Guitar Works in Calgary back in 1997.


----------



## Tarbender

Walter's Music Centre at 1992 Yonge Street, just south of Eglington.


----------



## M_A_T_T

Cool group of guys in Langley, BC: Act 1 Music


----------



## Eric Pykala

Another shop that used to be a little mom 'n' pop moved and grew up. Checkout The Arts Music Store in Newmarket www.theartsmusicstore.com HUGE selection of guitars and amps including some boutique stuff, great service, no ties (sorry, just had to put that in...), and some guys who really know what they're talking about. Twenty+ years old and growing daily.-Eric


----------



## Stephen W.

*Hands On Music, Bowmanville Ontario*

You have to included The Hands On Music Company located in Bowmanville Ontario in this list. Not limited to just guitars these days, however it was started by a true Canadian guitar nut. The Canada Six String Nation guitar has been mentioned numerous times on this site. Well the guy who built it, (George Rizsanyi) started this little business many years ago. When he decided to give up the retail end and concentrate on building guitars Huck Balson took it over. He has since sold it to Dan Welsh. Now here is a young player who's trying to make a go of it and doing things right. He's building a solid little business around a core group of people. He's concentrating on lessons for all instruments and selling lower cost units to help the young students. He does however have some higher end items and custom built Wolf guitars and the occasional Rizsanyi. He does good repairs and has finished his first "built from scratch" acoustic. I have found him to be very pleasant, knowledgeable and eager to help. I live over an hour away and I go to him, so should you.
If you're in the area spend a few bucks more and help this young guy out. L&M won't miss the sales. Tell him "the Dreamer" sent ya.


----------



## big frank

I've purchased guitars at Folkway Music in Guelph, Songbird in Toronto and these folks are excellent to deal with.
I've also purchased new guitars/gear at Murphy's Music in Niagara Falls.
Good local store.
Not fond of Long and McQuade, they won't negotiate, at least with me.
Steves in Toronto is way too busy and cluttered for me.
12th fret is also a nice store.


----------



## hammer744

Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill - Big Fender/Peavey/Ibanez shop, but now carrying Music Man guitars/basses and Marshall amps.


----------



## PaulS

If your ever in Bancroft check out Steve at Guitar Nuts, great fellow.

http://www.guitarnuts.ca


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06

Burlington, ontario- Longandmaquade.com


----------



## elindso

Steve's Music: in Montreal is where Steve is. They have everything except Trussart and G&L. I want one. $2000 is a lot for a rusty Tele like guitar though. Steve is a good guy. This store is a city block long. I've seen Steve driving the lift truck.

Archambeault: downtown Store has some nice guitars. Staff is inconsistent

Italmelody: Everything except Fender, 

Kitt's east end Jean Talon. Usually some thing decent used.

Jimi's On Sherbrooke is a nice little shop.

Musique Mani Jean Talon has used stuff LP and fenders 

There are some other shops around town.

MF and the repair shop at Steves have done nice work for me.


----------



## powrshftr

MidTown Music in Sarnia is absolutely my favorite.Don and Peg have cut me so many deals over the years the years that I should be ashamed of myself!LOL! They're great people,and if they don't have it in stock,just ask,they will get it!

Scott:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stillremains

Diplomate Music, In My Opinion No1 in Montreal For Fender, Gretsch, Orange Amps,...they have a huge selection and it's all in stock 


http://www.musiquediplomate.com/en/welcome.html


----------



## washburned

Tony's Music Box in Fredericton NB; great selection,service and people. Will price match most CDN prices.www.tonysmusicbox.ca


----------



## PaulS

In Peterborough check out Ed's Music on McDonnell street, Don's usually got a lot of cool guitars hanging around...


----------



## Killick

In Kelowna, I like Lee's Music. Very friendly, low pressure staff. And on Saturdays, they have home made cookies!!

Unlike another place close by (starts with W...), where the staff would ignore you even if you were naked and your hair was on fire!!


----------



## Dead but Dreaming

The Guitar Shop - www.theguitarshop.ca

Mississauga and Milton... their Mississauga location is right across from L.A. Music and is freaking huge.

Great place to deal with.. my family's bought tons of stuff from them. I don't know if I would get any major guitar mods done there, though.


----------



## danbo

http://www.theguitarshop.ca/

See Paul at the Mississauga store for great deals & tell him Danny sent ya! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## tholiver

PaulS said:


> In Peterborough check out Ed's Music on McDonnell street, Don's usually got a lot of cool guitars hanging around...


I lived in Ptbo for 2 years (2000-2002). Nice enough place in a Mayberry 50's timewarp kinda way. I bought an amp at Ed's. Small place but crammed with lots guitars and amps. Great friendly staff! Weird thing is i ordered the amp, they called me when it came in then when i get there i find out they take cash only (no credit cards or interact). I have no green on me so the guy takes my phone number gives me the amp and tells me to come back next week with the cash!!!!!!!!  

(And of course i did).

If i ever get back to Ptbo i'm definitely going to pop in there and buy a guitar.
:wave:


----------



## traynor_garnet

I once lived right down the street from Ed' music. Don has some cool stuff. 

One day I walked in and Don says to me "you should have been here yesterday . . ." Turns out this guys showed up and was looking at guitars. Don thought the guy looked familiar but couldn't place him. Finally it dawns on him: It's freakin Neil Young!!!

I am a massive Neil Young fan and would have died if he walked in. At that time (mid 90s) I think Neil's dad still had a place in Ommee (sp?) which isn't too far away.

TG



PaulS said:


> In Peterborough check out Ed's Music on McDonnell street, Don's usually got a lot of cool guitars hanging around...


----------



## Coustfan'01

Yvonick Desbiens in chicoutimi . Went there to get my brand new bc rich beast usa setup . He did not setup it properly , and did a chip on one of the horns . Had to sue him , didn't win ( kinda hard to prove ) . Definitely avoid that store .

I also have another bad story about that store . I was shopping for a new guitar , and he has quite a good selection of brands , so I go to his store . I ask a seller if he has fernandes . 
- Yes , a couple of low-end models
- Jackson usa?
-No , no usa models 
-Bc rich usa ?
- No , sorry... You're looking for high end eh?
-Yeah , what do you have ?
-Hum , well , I have fender...

He also has ibanez and godin from what I can remember...But not a single high end model of any brand except fender . And no 10-52 strings in any brand , since " no one plays with that" . 



Denis musique in quebec is a good store . Bought most of my gear there . Friendly and helpful staff .

Richard musique in quebec too is cool . Bought my first guitar there .


----------



## Dave

Hey everyone,

I thought I would add our store to the list.

Lauzon Music in Ottawa. www.lauzonmusic.com

We carry a lot of interesting guitars, amps and gizmos such as:

Gibson,Taylor,R. Taylor, Martin,PRS, Suhr, Lakland, G&L, Dr.Z, Carr, Fulltone, Moog, Zvex, Keeley, EH, Mark Bass, Groove Tubes, Marshall, Custom Audio Electronics, Peavey and others.

I'm always there! Stop by and say hi.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Robert1950

Dave said:


> Lauzon Music in Ottawa. www.lauzonmusic.com
> 
> We carry a lot of interesting guitars, amps and gizmos such as:
> 
> Gibson,Taylor,R. Taylor, Martin,PRS, *Suhr*, Lakland, G&L, Dr.Z, Carr, Fulltone, Moog, Zvex, Keeley, EH, Mark Bass, Groove Tubes, Marshall, Custom Audio Electronics, Peavey and others.
> 
> I'm always there! Stop by and say hi.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


The only dealer for Suhr in Ontario according to the Suhr site.


----------



## Tycho

I'm afraid I'm a guitar-shop sl*t. I regularly make the rounds to all the TO stores, and I've done a lot of buying at almost all of them. I even make the trek out to Folkway in Guelph a few times a year, and I'm very happy with the Matchless that I bought at The Arts in Newmarket last fall. I'm hoping to make it Lauzon next time I get to Ottawa. (I've still never seen a Carr Mercury in the flesh, not even when I visited Rudy's in NYC!)

I want to make special mention of Boutique Tone in Montreal. I dropped in there last month while I was on a visit to Mtl., and Jeremy Stern, who runs it, has a collection of high-end gear that anyone here would drool over, with lots of brands that are hard to find elsewhere (Trussart, Divided By 13, 65 Amps, etc.). He's also a great guy, very friendly and helpful.

Here's their website:

www.boutiquetone.com


----------



## The Tourist

Useful thread. I was always afraid I might have to buy something from the U.S. but there's a great list of shops here.


----------



## ruby7829

boutiquetone.ca in Montreal has awesome boutique stuff. And sometimes paulsboutique.ca in Toronto has some interesting gems.


----------



## Luke98

Music Stop in Moncton's fine, they have good staff. I was standing there looking and a guy came up to me and asked if I wanted to try anything with an amp.

Unlike this one store I went to in NS where when I asked to try a guitar he said I had to buy it...


----------



## offkey_

http://www.jbmc.ca/
The best deals in Manitoba (they can get just about anything). They also hand craft the best sounding drums in the world! http://www.jbmc.ca/


----------



## god9

Theres Music World Academy in Thunder Bay, ON.

http://www.musicworldacademy.com/


----------



## god9

Oh, and also Colosimos 

http://www.colosimosmusic.com/


----------



## Cottage

Great vinatge and new stuff at Avenue Guitars in Edmonton.


----------



## Boutique Tone

I may be biased, but  Boutique Tone in Montreal has the finest gear on the planet 

Thanks,

Jeremy
Boutique Tone


----------



## patrick s.

does anybody know anthing about this shop located on queen st east here in toronto? (it's the one that has a hendrix painting on the side wall)

here's a pic I found of the place

http://www.boldts.net/photos/TorLv.2.jpeg


----------



## auger

hey guys....
I was in Barrie today...
and saw a place called Gilbert guitars.....fairly high end shop
they had a few nice fender custom shop models...5 grand price range...
Has anyone had any dealings with these guys....?
I was hoping to find out their reputation before considering any purchases...
they also carried Mesa boogie line of amps....

Auger


----------



## Gtrminator

^^^^I'd say if you were considering ordering or buying a custom shop strat; you should get some other quotes first(Steve's, Long and Mcquade etc), then maybe call Jeff up and talk to him and let him know you have a couple of price quotes before talking turkey.Of course anybody considering spending mega bucks on any instrument should do the same. Other than that, the store's great. Good friendly customer service, the normal non 5k range of guitars are comparably priced as far as I can tell. You might save 20-30 bucks on a $500 guitar going to T.O., but that's just gas money....know what I mean? 

Music Pro is another really good store in Barrie. For example, if you buy something from them, they'll give you what you paid for it back if you are trading up providing the item's not damaged.

I've had excellent experiences dealing with Long and Mcquade and the arts in Newmarket. 

I also like going to Steve's when I'm in the area. Great Store with mostly great service. However,a few "select" staff memebers leave something to be desired. Waaaay too much attitude. Obviously this has happened to me more than once at Steve's.

You know, you go in a paying customer, and if you happen to have the misfortune of dealing with one of these "select" people, You basically have to put up with someone who's coming to terms with themselves(or not) including the guy I unaffectionately refer to as the "drum dick" upstairs. Ok so you sold some strings to Gordie Johnson or maybe even a guitar to Rick Emmet or a snare drum to Neil Peart. Sorry to ruin your streak lol. Get over it!


----------



## GuitaristZ

Guitarworks Calgary Vs Mother's Music Calgary Vs Long and McQuade
for buying quality guitars...?


----------



## Robert1950

patrick s. said:


> does anybody know anthing about this shop located on queen st east here in toronto? (it's the one that has a hendrix painting on the side wall)
> 
> here's a pic I found of the place
> 
> http://www.boldts.net/photos/TorLv.2.jpeg


I walked by it once. Didn't have time to check it out. It's about a block east of Leslie St. Not out there much, so I haven't had a chance to check it out. Actually, I forgot about it, until now.


----------



## Guest

patrick s. said:


> does anybody know anthing about this shop located on queen st east here in toronto? (it's the one that has a hendrix painting on the side wall)
> 
> here's a pic I found of the place
> 
> http://www.boldts.net/photos/TorLv.2.jpeg


Quirky would be a word to describe it. They don't carry anything terribly high end. Most of it is Asian-made stuff. They had one custom Suhr in a tolex cabinet on the wall last time I was in there and I think that was the one guitar over $1000 in the place.


----------



## Maxer

The place on Queen East is worth checking out if you want to see some interesting custom stuff... owner/operator Mel is busy making his own neck-through guitars and custom-retrofitting existing ones with metal regalia. Kind of cool and I think as he comes along he's making better and better guitars. Agreed that most of his second-hand stuff is Asian-made and not particularly remarkable... there are new guitars he moves but it's mostly Chinese-made like Crafter. I always look around his place for cool gear but the second-hand stuff moves pretty slowly (although I did get a very nice Takamine classical for my gal there and it was money well spent). 

I take most of my gear there for setups (very inexpensive compared to L&M or the 12th Fret) and I'm also giving more and more custom jobs to him (revamping an old Guild S100 SG-type from '71) and making a hard-tail out of a Washburn strat with a Stephen's Extended cutaway). His pricing is very fair but he takes his time... you just need to be patient. I find him very knowledgeable and he's my go-to guitar guy in my neighbourhood.

I am considering getting him to make his version of a Tele... when I've got a little more cash, that is. I think he's learning as he goes... the early models of his guitars have the looks but I'm waiting until his chops get better and he starts to make true player's guitars.

BTW, his store is called Guitars Lowest Prices but he usually just answers the phone with "guitars." Kind of cool in a very minimal, no-nonsense way. It's about the only Toronto shop I can think of where they actually repair (and make from scratch) guitars in the front window... the place should have a higher profile than it does but Mel is kind of old school and doesn't go in for heavy promotion.

Anyway, I salute the guy. His love of guitar is obvious and I enjoy his renegade indie presence amongst all the big chain stores out there.


----------



## Robert1950

I was in there on Friday, just to browse. Thought the Peavey 30 was overpriced. Bits and pieces of everything. Yeah, there is a number of those 60s MIJ pieces. Must have been the learning period for the Japanese, because in the 70s they sure got it right. My work takes me to Queen and Leslie once or twice a month - might browse again.


----------



## Renvas

does anyone know if there are any stores in markham ontario? or the scarborough area?


----------



## ShooApple

Here's another vote for Twelfth Fret. I'm completely addicted to the website, partly cause the Used and the Whats New page is updated every day and partly because of the gear.
www.12fret.com


----------



## Neosakai

Hey I don't know if I should post here or make a new thread but...

I've been looking for Jackson Warriors. Either WRXT or WRMG.

Does anyone know where I can find one? I live in Richmond Hill but I'm aware there's not many music stores here so I'm willing to travel abit.

If possible can someone tell me any locations where I can reach by car because I don't think I can order it online.

By the way. When you guys buy guitars, do you guys just grab the one that's on the shelf? Or ask for one that's right out of the box?

Because many people I know just grab theirs off the shelf but I kinda want one right out of the box. 

Can anyone kindly tell me any locations that has Jackson Warriors where I can get one right out of the box?


Thanks.


----------



## Maxer

Renvas said:


> does anyone know if there are any stores in markham ontario? or the scarborough area?


Yeah... Scarborough Music, I think it's called (maybe not, though - can't seem to find that listing via Google)... south-west corner of Vic Park and Kingston Road. They carry some lines of stuff that Steve's and L & M do not. Prices aren't super-cheap but they seem to do well business-wise.They have a lot of acoustic guitars and not a bad selection of electrics... Washburns, Hagstroms and a few other brands. Check 'em out.


----------



## Renvas

i baught my guitar from walters music in scarborough town center.

they had quite a bit of acoustics but not very much electrics


----------



## greco

Sherwood Music, Ottawa St., Kitchener has a good selection of gear and friendly staff.

Dave


----------



## kinggeoff

George's Guitars - Cobourg, ON
http://www.georgesguitars.com

George is one of THE best guys to work with that I have encountered. He is one of the only 2 VHT dealers in Canada. (the only one east of Alberta) So when I wanted my Ultralead, I went through him. The first time we actually met was when I was heading out there to pick it up, paid for it by CC over the phone. When I got there I ended up trading in some gear in order to get a Fatbottom 412 cab (oh dear lord this thing SLAYS) and now I am probably one of hte happiest guitarrists on the face of the earth.


----------



## LowWatt

kinggeoff said:


> George's Guitars - Cobourg, ON
> http://www.georgesguitars.com
> 
> George is one of THE best guys to work with that I have encountered. He is one of the only 2 VHT dealers in Canada. (the only one east of Alberta) So when I wanted my Ultralead, I went through him. The first time we actually met was when I was heading out there to pick it up, paid for it by CC over the phone. When I got there I ended up trading in some gear in order to get a Fatbottom 412 cab (oh dear lord this thing SLAYS) and now I am probably one of hte happiest guitarrists on the face of the earth.


+1 on George's Guitars. I was just up there on Saturday trading a Marshall for a Gretsch. It was my first time and I was floored. Gorgeous guitars, well taken care of, and at better prices than most guys in Toronto. 

I don't know if I offended him when I suggested he do another round of pictures on his website, but the shots on the site do not do his store or guitars justice. It's nice to be in a store where every guitar seems set up, clean, and in tune, with a set of strings in good condition. It's worth the trip to Cobourg. Great little store

Also, here is a posting I did on another forum recently when someone asked for good Toronto guitar stores :

For the most cool vintage guitars, cheap and expensive - Capsule Music http://www.capsulemusic.com/

For the best selection of pedals - Songbird Music http://www.songbirdmusic.com/

For sheer jaw dropping variety of nice new and old high end stuff - 12th Fret http://www.12fret.com/

For a good solid chain store - Long and McQuade http://www.longandmcquade.com/

To be pressured and rushed by salesmen - Steve's Music http://www.stevesmusic.com/

For a small store, with a good selection of interesting new stuff that the other guys don't have - Ring Music http://www.ringmusic.com/

For a funky shop that feels like how the best pawn shops used to (but with better rates) - Paul's Boutique http://www.paulsboutique.ca/

For the best chain store in Toronto (that's not actually in Toronto, but in nearby Port Credit) - The Guitar Shop http://www.theguitarshop.ca/


----------



## Kenmac

Ahem, LowWatt, you missed one. :smile: Encore Music Exchange: http://www.encoremusicexchange.biz/


----------



## LowWatt

Kenmac said:


> Ahem, LowWatt, you missed one. :smile: Encore Music Exchange: http://www.encoremusicexchange.biz/


I'm never in Scarborough and I had never heard of Encore. Looks like I'm gonna have to make a trip. 

Went through the site. Some very cool stuff there. If I had the cash, I'd be all over that 1967 Ampeg Jet combo thats going for dirt cheap.


----------



## Kenmac

Encore is a great place to hang out even if you have no intention of buying anything. Dave, the guy who runs the place, is an easygoing personable guy and he'll even offer you a coffee or a pop. I bought my Dillion pre-lawsuit PRS copy there back in 2001 and I've also bought two other guitars there that I traded or sold along the way. If you haven't been there you should check it out.


----------



## Guest

I haven't been to the http://www.theguitarshop.ca/ in
Mississauga that *danbo* and *Dead but Dreaming* mention (yet).
I deal with the Milton location and they have great selection/service.
From starter kits to custom shops. Very wide selection.


----------



## Maxer

Wanted to add a footnote to my post about Mel's guitar store on Queen East near Leslie here in Toronto. He's going out of business and selling most everything at steep discounts - half off the list price of all used guitars, for example, and good deals on Chinese-made new stuff. A lot of the very best stuff that he's been hoarding is already gone, including a couple of guitars I was thinking about but was too slow on the uptake to grab - but it's worth a peek if you're in the area. As the time approaches for him to vacate the building, he'll be unloading stuff faster and faster.

Though I already more or less figured out the answer based on my own observations of his store and how he typically went about his business, I did ask him why he was going out of business... he said that an old school bricks and mortar store can't compete in the era of Craigslist and Ebay, unless you're a big chain with lots of resources... and even then it's tough to stay competitive. The thing is, you really have to love your gig if you want to make it work. Mel, he just wants to take a break from flogging stuff and get into making his own guitars for collectors and players. That's where his heart lies. I think he could have made go of it had he really wanted to. Lots of smaller stores thrive as long as they have a solid niche market and can bring some experience and expertise to the table.

I'll miss his place as a sociable place to talk shop - and as a reliable place for me to take my guitars for setups and minor repairs.

Anyway, the whole building his shop is in is being vacated and there's rumours that a pub of sorts is going in. Check it out while you can... there's still a a fair bit of gear on the walls but in the next few weeks it's all going to go. I popped in today and still more keepers were either gone or had a big "hold" sign on them.


----------



## aC2rs

I see a lot of stores listed here but a lot without much details beyond what gear they sell.

For instance:

Does the store sell something more interesting or different than the usual gear? And _NO_, a wall of Gibsons, Fenders, or even PRSs are _NOT_ particularly interesting. And a selection of Epiphones is simply downright boring.

How big is their selection?

How knowledgeable / helpful are the staff?

How is the service? Do they do have qualified technicians to do repairs?

How are the prices? Competitive? Low? High? 

Is it a nice environment to shop? 

Do they give you good value for your hard earned money? Is it worth spending a bit more at a particular shop because they offer some added value to your purchase?

What makes them standout from the competition?

How would you rate the store? And, would you recommend them to someone else?


----------



## Maxer

How about you begin by supplying us the poop on your favourite store?


----------



## pvilchez

Here in Guelph, whe have:

Folkway Music - www.folkwaymusic.com 
The people there are nice and helpful, but weary of letting a 17 year old play on a vintage Martin, which I suppose is understandable. They carry mainly Taylors (they have a wall of them), but they also sell other quality (but somewhat lesser-known) new instruments. They also specialize in vintage instruments and amps and if you're looking for those 'big' brand names, you'll only find them used or on consignment. 

Guelph Music - www.guelphmusic.com
I got my first electric guitar here. Good service, good people. The salespeople don't put too much pressure on you, in fact, it's a really casual place to shop. I go there regularly to peruse their offerings. They sell mostly famous brand names - Fender/Squier, Gibson/Epiphone, Ibanez, Seagull, Art & Lutherie etc. Also, if you have any questions beyond what the salespeople know, you can go down to the tech's shop and chat with him. Really great store.

Woodshed Music - www.woodshedmusic.com
I was going to get my first electric here, but when I went, there was a sense of superiority on the part of the salespeople. Initially, I was there to see how much it would cost to get my dad's old classical acoustic set-up with new strings and such. They seemed as if they didn't have any time for me, despite the store being empty at the time. Not a great experience. I went there a year later, having learned quite a bit on my electric, and the service was much much better. It's like they know who's a complete beginner and who has some experiece under their belt. The second time I was there, I saw that they have a rather good store, full of products and the salespeople are friendly and helpful. I would definitely shop there again, despite my initial experience.

Gordon Taylor Music
In downtown Guelph, this store really has a mom & pop store feel. They don't have a large selection of guitars, they are mostly Epiphones, but this isn't a bad thing. I love going there and trying out their Les Paul's and ES'. They also have a small acoustic room with several brand names, one of which was Ovation (if I remember correctly), and all of the acoustics are very nice sounding. I have not bought anything there (yet), but if I ever feel the need for a nice Epi, I'll go there.

Long & Mcquade - Stratford, ON 
I studied piano here when they were known as The Carpenter Shop before being bought out by L&M. This is a great store in which to shop, whenever I go to Stratford, I like to stop there and check out what new stuff they have there. They have everything from low- to high-end and the staff are always very helpful. I also met guitar-tech and luthier Michael McConville here and he set my guitar up and we had a great discussion about everything from technique to maintenance to lutherie. I found out later that he even invented the StringTech Workstation, on which he set up my guitar, which I thought was way cool.


----------



## Petersko

I'm quite happy with Axe Music in Edmonton. I've bought four of my six guitars there.

I find they are willing to leave me be until I'm ready to talk.

I bought one from Avenue Guitars because they were the only ones that sold the brand, but it's too small, too full, and much less professional.

Axe will price match, but only on items that are in stock elsewhere in Edmonton. Otherwise they don't move on price. They aren't overpriced though, so that's fine.


----------



## Voxguy76

Nothing against Songbird Music personally but why is it i always see used gear, amps, guitars, etc priced higher then if bought brand new at Long and Mcquade or Steves? I'm not talking about a $20 difference either. I've seen used amps on consignment listed well over $100 more than if purchasing the amp new at Long and Mcquade. Crazy.


----------



## Renvas

just found a preaty nice guitar stores today along Queens st in Toronto Ontario. I was kinda busy so i dint have the time to pop in and take a look, if anyone has a chance to drop by please give some ideas on what they have there!

:smilie_flagge17:

i think it was around bathrust and queens,


----------



## millenium_03

In Bas St-Laurent Québec... we have:

Rimouski: -- Métronomie --- (buy 3 guitars there)
Rivière-du-Loup: --- Ultra-sons --- (buy 2 guitars there)
--- Sonothèque --- (never buy anything from them)


----------



## Maxer

Renvas, it was probably Songbird Music. A little further West you have Capsule Music, which has some of the coolest vintage guitars going. Both have decent reps and a good selection of stuff.


----------



## Drazden

I work at a shop in Keswick, Connor's Music. I'd just like to say they've got great service. Before I started working there, I bought whatever I could there.


----------



## Gene Machine

*Guitarssssss*



patrick s. said:


> does anybody know anthing about this shop located on queen st east here in toronto? (it's the one that has a hendrix painting on the side wall)
> 
> here's a pic I found of the place
> 
> http://www.boldts.net/photos/TorLv.2.jpeg


the pic didn't work, but i am guessing it is "Guitars, lowest prices"

not a bad shop, a lot of used stuff, the new stuff is usually low end, 'crafter' etc. they had some nice ampls the last time i was there. they had some cool aluminum teles at one point. great hours, usually open till 9 every night, and sunday nights they had a free jam in the back room.


----------



## Renvas

haha passed by steves music today when i was shopping along Queens steet again today! they have soo much guitars to choose from in there compared to that small guitar store in scarborough town center, where i got my first guitar.

i soo regret not checking stores downtown.....


----------



## GTFPDQ

*Carrefour Du Rock - St-Constant*

Just to add to the list. 

Carrefour Du Rock
221 Rue ST-Pierre
St-Constant Quebec
J5A 2A2

Tel: 450 632 1010


Excellent service, good range of instruments and full service tuition. I dealt with Mathieu Roy. It was a pleasure. It was also great to find a good store 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## guitarjunky

*Not a store but...*

I always have guitars for sale or trade from my collection or for my many musician friends... I'm in Montreal.

www.guitarjunky.ca


----------



## Maxer

Damn, some fine stuff in your collection, guitarjunky. Fantastique! Love some of those Gibson LPs and older Fenders.


----------



## guitarjunky

Thanks!!! I'm still doiing vintage, but I'm also stating a luthiers guitar collection... If you are into great guitars, you should check the www.montrealguitarshow.com


cheers


----------



## Vincent

Guitar shop prices around here in halifax are to high so I have been ordering online from Axe music.com and sometimes from LA music.ca

Axe music...site is a bit slow but they have good deals.
http://www.axemusic.com/


----------



## trevorthegreat

the guitar shops with the best prices for stuff that isnt crap is Long and maquade(burlington), Steves (toronto) and possibly mountain music (hamilton mountain) but i also go to L A music (brantford) and absolute music (hamilton) i dont go to ponggetties cuz they piss me off there :sport-smiley-002:lol.


----------



## Bmag39

I would have to say Steves (www.stevesmusic.com) 51 St. Antoine O.
Montreal has been the best store ive been to( Out of a whopping 2...) They have a very kind staff and know what they are talking about. There is also lots of differentguitars to choose from.


----------



## pattste

Adding to the list of Montreal guitar stores, a small store in the east end, RDP area :

L'Entrepot Guitare Pro
11375, 56e avenue
Montreal, QC H1E 3B8
514-494-7625

One of only two stores in Montreal to carry both Gibson and Fender. They are a relatively new Gibson dealer, I bought my ES-335 from them last summer and it was part of their first order with Gibson. Not a huge selection but a few nice instruments. Very friendly environment, mom and pop kind of store. Prices are competitive but they won't undercut the big stores by much. One of the two brothers who own the place did a very good setup on my Gibson.


----------



## NewLastJam

Here in Halifax,I shop at Buckleys Music for my new stuff [I bought my Parker Fly Deluxe [Main Guitar],My BOSS SD-1 [My main OD] and my Peavey ValveKing 112 [My main amp]. For used,I always go to Gig Street Music. Bruce and Mike are awesome to deal with.:rockon2:


----------



## plato67

+1 on Lauzon Music in Ottawa. Great staff and great selection with no hassles.


----------



## hugbill

Two used, two new in Ottawa:

Spaceman (the best!) and Retrotown (second best).

For new gear, you have to go to L&M's or Steve's. Both are pretty competitive, but Steve's has better staff: more knowledgable and friendlier.


----------



## Duster

*LA Music*

I haven't read through this entire thread (there's just too much to read!), and I know LA Music has been mentioned a couple of times, but I just wanted to throw my two cents in.

I've been shopping for a new electric guitar for a few months now and have hit a few different stores in the process, including Steve's, the Twelfth Fret, Songbird, The Guitar Shop (Mississauga), and LA Music. I didn't have a bad experience at any of these shops and I certainly wouldn't criticize any of them. I would, however, like to give a big thumbs up to LA Music.

I'm a bit of a beginner, having only played acoustic guitar for about a year. I really didn't know much about electrics and being a bit of a shy type I was intimidated by the prospect of plugging in an electric guitar for the first time and trying to play in a public place. The first time I went into LA Music was at their "second" store, east of their main store. This is the store which has boxes and amps piled up everywhere and isn't as brightly lit and organized as their main store further west. That being said, they had tons of equipment and I actually prefer the environment in there, it seems more laid back and comfortable. 

I dealt with Sam, and he was great to deal with. He answered a lot of my ignorant questions and took a lot of time to show me the left-handed guitars they had in stock. Although it wasn't much, it was a whole lot more than most stores carry. I told him I wasn't ready to buy just yet, but he still took the time, and I appreciated that.

When I had done my homework and was ready to buy, there wasn't much question of where I was going to go. Their prices were great, but because I felt comfortable there it was kind of a no-brainer. I went back in a couple of weeks later, dealt with Sam again, and this time tried out a few guitars. He was never pushy and gave me the time and space to fumble around and make my decision, while hanging around to answer any questions I might have. For a beginner who's trying out guitars for the first time, this "space" is really important. Sam worked out what I thought was a great price on a guitar and amp, and made the whole experience very easy and comfortable.

I walked out of there with a lovely gold-top Hagstrom Swede and a Vox DA5 amp, and couldn't have been happier with the purchase. So, thumbs-up for LA Music, and in particular Sam. Great shop, great prices, great service. What more could you ask for in a shop?

--- D


----------



## 4x12

Well in Montreal theres a few places to check out that are pretty good and some classics to avoid.

The Avoid list :

-*Steve's Music*.
At Steve's Music in montreal you'll find some nice gear, but the staff isnt worth shit. And this comes from A) Being a rep myself and knowing how customer services works. B) Them not givnig a rats ass unless you're waving a gold master card and have the "i'll buy what ever you say" look on your face. & C) Treating clients like jerkoff's. With that said, a little about me, I've been buying/trading gear since 1990 so I aint a noob whos new at this. I know my gear, I know its value and I know theres someone who wants my money and business. I'll give you an example & this isnt the worse one, Back in 1994, I walked into Steves Music with about $1500 ready to buy something... axe or amp. So I see a kid looking for an amp and no one was really helping him out. So i asked what he played and what he had to spend... then I told him check out the Fender M-80 Chorus (2x12 combo) and get a dod EQ. The kid thought i was nuts and he was dead set on a JCM900 combo so I had to show him what amp did. I called a guy in that store (who still works there btw) and told him I wanted to test that amp (M-80) and an dod eq. So he gets it comes back and heres the kid talking about the Marshall... so Marshall = more $$$ = more commission for I would assume. So he starts saying the M-80 is crap and blah blah blah. So i plug in, setup the EQ and kick in a few riffs... the kid was impressed... pluged into the 900combo and it was dull... back to the M-80 and the kids eyes lit up... so I look at the kid and say something like "told you this thing had more balls than the Marshall" so the sales guys pushes the kid a side disconnects the EQ and closes the amp looks at me and says "you've tried 1 one Marshall.... i've tried many so I dont think your input really counts." I was shocked... I told him tu F-O, pulled out the money and waved it in his face. I told him he just lost a sale because of his shitty attitude. The manager tried to convince me to stay offered me a discount but I was too pist. And the kid finnaly bought that Fender and DOD rig over the Marshall. I've got shit loads of other horror stories from Steves Music... 

-*Jack's Shop*:
an ok place to find a few jems... but again, hardly any service. And you really need to haggle your prices because he tends to be heavy on his pricing.

-*CTC Music *(south shore) :
Small place, but they have a good Dean collection. Prices are a little high.
good acoustic guitar selection but not many electric.


Great places to check out:

-*Italmelodie *(Jean Talon). 
I've been going there and dealing with Tony for many, many years... in fact one day I bought a Randall cab and realised I forgot my wallet home. Tony still gotthe cab in my car and told me to call him later on or tomorrow with my credit card number. Went there one night and I was stuck in traffic so I got there 15minutes after closing time, the owner still let me in to do my purchase (an SKB guitar case). Again, great service. The staff knows what theyare talking about and will give you great service and won't stear you wrong... and Alan in the rentals dept is also a great guy. 

-*Diplomate Music *:
Good service, a familly business (father and son). I've been going there since 1992. Bought many guitars and amps there. A great Fender dealer who also has Orange amps (if anyone is interested). Very comp on prices... will make sure you leave happy. 

-*Georges Guitars *(Cobourg, On):
Its where I get all my VHT gear. The shop is easy to miss if your going there for the first time... hidden deep inside a parking lot so drive by slowly! 
George's a great dude, easy to work with and always ready to negociate 

-*LA Music*:
Dealt with Kyle a few times, great guy. Good service, fast shipping and was the pnly place I could find Rockfield pickups!

These are mostly the places I deal with.

Joey


----------



## bcmatt

I do almost all my shopping in Calgary, so this is how I feel about the guitar stores there.
*Long & McQuade* is usually my main one that I go to. For my personality it is generally pretty good. Things can get busy there, so if you want to talk to a worker, it can sometimes be hard to get their time. I appreciate mostly that they don't get commission, so there's no weird feeling of pressure from them to buy anything. If they help you it is mostly because they want to be helpful. I had a great experience with one young guy that helped me find my first electric guitar. He kept bringing me guitars to try, narrowing down what I wanted based on what I said to him. He had me set up in a practice room with a few amps and a couple guitars at a time. He would run around retrieving guitars for me to try and putting them away. He knew his stuff, but he never once came off as intimidating. That guy was the perfect salesman to me. At the same place, there was another guy that was helpful but also a bit too creepy to a female friend that was with me. Anyways, I like here that the prices are basically going to be the cheapest and fairest on any new equipment, and it is posted, not haggled towards.

*Guitarworks* has a couple locations. They have pretty good selections too, but the commissioned sales people always make me uncomfortable. They can be quite knowledgeable and helpful though. Prices are negotiable (a little bit), so that weirds me out even though I have spent time in the Middle East and should be able to handle haggling. For the most part, everything is more expensive than Long & McQuade, but they are willing to go down to their prices if you know what they are.

*KickAxe Music* is on 9th Ave SE and is a smaller store. I've wanted an excuse to buy from them because they have an amp tech there named Nick, who spent tonnes of time talking to me about amp building before I knew anything at all. I almost felt like he was getting in trouble because he didn't really pressure me to buy anything (or even suggest anything at first). But ya, they seem like good people. Not a lot of stuff, but some different brands like Rivera and some nice stuff. Apparently he has built completely silent tube amps because of the transformers that he uses and how he uses them. I'd be interested to go back and talk to him again. 

*Axe Music* in the Northeast is a pretty big store, but I rarely go there, and for some reason I can never remember where to find it. It seems like the biggest commercial looking store in Calgary, but I don't think the prices are nearly as good as Long & McQuade either, but I can't say with any certainty right now.

The New *Rock Shop* in Brentwood is a cool little store. The atmosphere is great. I think it is a good place to check out used guitars. It's not the biggest selection but the guy seems laid back and helpful. I think it's got a lot of potential and is worth checking out every once in a while. My girlfriend even came in (she usually waits impatiently in the car) and she contently read some magazines that where there by some stools while I held different guitars.


----------



## Archer

Axe Music is in the south part of town.

Are you sure you arent talking about Mother's Music when you are talking about the really big store in the Northeast quadrant of Calgary?

Mothers will BLOW L&M away when it comes to price matching...Mothers also carries a lot of boutique stuff on an order basis. Mother's staff gets a blend of wage and commission so they dont have to apply the screws like people at Guitarworks or Axe Music do. 

L&M dont get commission but those guys are subject to CONSTANT pressure to sell. The store counts not only how much a guy sells but how many transactions the staff enters. L&M = the Wal Mart of canadas guitar shops....all the way down to dumbing down meetings, sales training and even bullying by management. I can't say that I like their business in any way. If you have shite credit and want to get stuff to go L&M, they approve pretty much everyone and then pound credit staff into the dirt chasing delinquent accounts.

I have worked with former L&M employees and their stories have been ABSOLUTELY stunning.


----------



## bcmatt

Archer said:


> Axe Music is in the south part of town.
> 
> Are you sure you arent talking about Mother's Music when you are talking about the really big store in the Northeast quadrant of Calgary?
> 
> Mothers will BLOW L&M away when it comes to price matching...Mothers also carries a lot of boutique stuff on an order basis. Mother's staff gets a blend of wage and commission so they dont have to apply the screws like people at Guitarworks or Axe Music do.
> 
> L&M dont get commission but those guys are subject to CONSTANT pressure to sell. The store counts not only how much a guy sells but how many transactions the staff enters. L&M = the Wal Mart of canadas guitar shops....all the way down to dumbing down meetings, sales training and even bullying by management. I can't say that I like their business in any way. If you have shite credit and want to get stuff to go L&M, they approve pretty much everyone and then pound credit staff into the dirt chasing delinquent accounts.
> 
> I have worked with former L&M employees and their stories have been ABSOLUTELY stunning.


hmm, interesting. Ya, I might have been thinking of Mother's Music. I think I was only there once, ad haven't found it since. It was back when I was looking at pedals, and I realized I could find them way cheaper online. I'll have to find it again.

Well, I guess you have also shattered all my idealistic dreams about someday working at L&M and just helping people by being a worker with integrity.

Now I am also wondering if I have ever been to Axe music. Where is it exactly?


----------



## Archer

between the Blackfoot Casino and the GMAC building on blackfoot Trail....on the east side of the road.


----------



## pattste

I used to believe that you had to be a star to get good service at Steve's. That was until I mentioned this to a well known player here in Montreal and he told me that even he doesn't get good service at Steve's.



4x12 said:


> -*Diplomate Music *:
> Good service, a familly business (father and son). I've been going there since 1992. Bought many guitars and amps there. A great Fender dealer who also has Orange amps (if anyone is interested). Very comp on prices... will make sure you leave happy.


I bought my new Fender amp from them last week. Excellent service indeed. I went on Tuesday and tried several amps. Went back on Thursday with my own guitar to confirm that I was making the right choice. Sales guy (the son) set me up in the Acoustic room with the final two contenders and I made my choice. He quoted me a great price right away on a special-edition amp that he was the only one in town to offer. I'll be buying from them again.


----------



## zontar

bcmatt said:


> hmm, interesting. Ya, I might have been thinking of Mother's Music. I think I was only there once, ad haven't found it since. It was back when I was looking at pedals, and I realized I could find them way cheaper online. I'll have to find it again.
> 
> Well, I guess you have also shattered all my idealistic dreams about someday working at L&M and just helping people by being a worker with integrity.
> 
> Now I am also wondering if I have ever been to Axe music. Where is it exactly?


Mother's is tucked away behind the old Ikea.

Axe is on Blackfoot Trail, in the middle of nowhere it seems.


----------



## bcmatt

zontar said:


> Mother's is tucked away behind the old Ikea.
> 
> Axe is on Blackfoot Trail, in the middle of nowhere it seems.


Yes, ok, this confirms it. I've been to Mother's once but haven't been able to find it since, but now should be able to.

And, I don't think I've ever been to Axe, and I will probably never be able to find it. 
I may actually have to look at a map...


----------



## pattste

bcmatt said:


> I may actually have to look at a map...


Just make sure that there are no female witnesses and you should be ok.


----------



## ovul82jazz

*guitar stores in Canada*

Funny you should ask. I travel a lot and one of the most fun things that I get to do is visit guitar stores all across the country. There are 3 stores that stand well above the rest.... well above the rest. They are The 12th Fret in TO, Murch Music in quasi-hinterlands of Ont and Avenue Guitars in Edmonton. The Fret is a stop every time I go to TO. Its great to see world class shops for our particular fetishes in Canada.


----------



## zontar

bcmatt said:


> Yes, ok, this confirms it. I've been to Mother's once but haven't been able to find it since, but now should be able to.
> 
> And, I don't think I've ever been to Axe, and I will probably never be able to find it.
> I may actually have to look at a map...


It's around 40th Ave SE. They have a big sign, you can't miss it.
But somehow I have no problem driving by most times.
(Axe that is)


----------



## Archer

http://www.mothersmusic.com/MM_Locations/Mothers_Calgary.htm

There you go. The store changes staff (especially managers) more often than most people change their socks but it is a cool place.


----------



## unzari

*Any Stores around New Liskeard?*

I'll be moving up there soon, and wondered if there are any good techs/shops in the area. I saw one place in town, but he only sold new and the selection was kind of small, but he could be a good tech. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mysweetshadow747

We have a few small-time music stores in Saskatoon, but I have to say that UnderDog is probably my favorite... I got a WICKED deal on my amp, and these guys are the only Randall dealer in Saskatchewan so, kudos to you!

http://www.underdogmusiccompany.com/


----------



## Spikezone

Where I live on Vancouver Island is a small town, and we have a shop called Sound Advice, run by great guys as a satellite of a store in a town about an hour away. It's a small shop with inventory definitely tailored to a small town, but they are growing (just took over another store in a town 2 hours away) and eager to please. www.soundadvice.bc.ca
The main stores I go to, though, are a new Long and McQuade in Nanaimo (which used to be Arbutus Music before they took it over-a great store with great staff that thankfully carried over in the ownership transition), www.arbutusmusic.com (old website), and MusicMaxx, also in Nanaimo, who started out as a pawn shop and have morphed into a big store carrying a great selection of gear also and have a good staff as well, www.musicmaxx.ca.
-Mikey


----------



## BenJammin

in London we've got

John Bellone's
Bel Aire (sp?) (2 or 3 of these in various parts of town)
Matt's Music
Walter's Music Center

I think we have more, But I haven't looked around much!


----------



## Axeman16

cool stuff guys.


----------



## rbwi

the only places i do bussiness with in canada are :

- *JSD GUITAR SHACK* in thunder bay, ontario

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/index.html

*THE* place for Dillion canada guitars and Roxbury custom shops.

high quality for low $ and incomparable service from Kevin.


- *Acclaim Sound & Lighting* in north bay,ontario

http://www.acclaim-music.com/live/home.php

limited choice ( Dean,Ibanez and Schecter) but exellent service and they match u.s. prices. 
( and beat any price you find elsewhere)


- *L'Entrepot Guitare Pro* in rdp(montreal), quebec

no website, small shop owned by two brothers ( Bob & Ken Scallon)
carry both Gibson and Fender ( a rare thing ) also Dean,ibanez,jackson,gretsch and a few others.
exellent service, does *GREAT* set ups, friendly as can be.
will talk guitars or jam with you for hours even if you just buy a pack of strings.( not the kind of place crowded with customers where the staff have no time to dedicate to you)

i will never buy anything again from :

- axe music
- l.a. music
- steve's music 
horrible service at those places.the fast food version of guitar shops.


----------



## ikkyu88

In Winnipeg, one of the better repair shops is "Ultimate Guitar" on Henderson. He's a great repair tech and very knowledgeable. He does consignments and does sell some cool vintage stuff. Each week you can find something different. Only problem with the store is the time its open. He does do lessons at night so the main store part closes at 4:30pm.

I did try L&M to do a pickup mod, but I think the tech guy was on crack that day. I asked to have two pickups changed up and if I could have a push/pull pot installed to split the humbacker since I had a scratchy pot to be changed up.The tech report came back saying that it couldn't be done since the guitar didn't have a three way switch. The guitar was a PRS SE Tremonti. The guy at the counter was from the piano section so we got a guy from the Guitar area. I took out the guitar and after he read the workorder response we both kinda chuckled. WE took the guitar out of the case... flicked the three way switch a couple of times, tested the guitar, found the scratchy pot still there and sent the guitar back in. 

I know that's an isolated incident, but it was just too funny that I actually keep the workorder slip in the case just in case no one believes me when I tell the story.

For buying stuff, its mainly been the web foe me since most of the good deals are with the owners of stuff and not thru the middle men. it saves that 10-20% mark up.


----------



## cohenj

*Cosmo Music Super Store*

Well, I visited the new Cosmo Music Super Store at Leslie just north of Major MacKenzie in Richmond Hill. 

It's huge at somewhere around 60,000 square feet of retail space, teaching studios and a 2,200 square foot theatre. I'm guessing that its the largest music store in Canada and IMHO they did it right. There are great spaces for discovering instruments, a great Acoustic room, and even a sound-proof booth that digitally recreates various acoustic environments in real-time. 

If you love music stores, you owe it to yourself to see this place.

JC


----------



## Mogwaii

Excellent experience with Hands On Music in Bowmanville. Very nice people with a great taste in guitars!


----------



## zontar

rbwi said:


> carry both Gibson and Fender ( a rare thing )


Here we have at least 4 stores that carry both--3 locations of Guitarworks and Long & McQuade.


----------



## rbwi

zontar said:


> Here we have at least 4 stores that carry both--3 locations of Guitarworks and Long & McQuade.


good for you,

here in quebec, we don't have any Guitarworks or Long & McQuade.

the only ''big chain'' store we have is Steve's music.

and all the small stores carry by exclusivity.what one store carry,
the other stores in the area can't.

so it's pretty rare to have a store that carry the 2 biggest brands.

it's also hard to get higher ends models , they only have lower end models
in stock, you have to order the rest.


----------



## Archer

My experience has usually been that Gibson dealers usually also carry Fender.....the big 2.

Can toss in PRS and make it the big 3. In Calgary Guitarworks lost PRS and the top PRS dealer is Mothers Music.


----------



## zontar

jroberts said:


> In Edmonton:
> 
> Avenue carries both
> L&M carries both
> Axe carries Fender, but not Gibson
> Mothers carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> Acoustic Music Shop carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> West End Rock Shop carries neither (but they carry both G&L and Heritage)
> 
> That's about it. So, of the 6, Axe is the only either/or proposition. The others are all or nothing.


Axe & Mother's are the same here--no big surprise.
And Axe & Mother's have Ibanez.


----------



## Archer

jroberts said:


> In Edmonton:
> 
> Avenue carries both
> L&M carries both
> Axe carries Fender, but not Gibson
> Mothers carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> Acoustic Music Shop carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> West End Rock Shop carries neither (but they carry both G&L and Heritage)
> 
> That's about it. So, of the 6, Axe is the only either/or proposition. The others are all or nothing.


Mothers carries PRS, G&L, Tom Anderson and has access to Brian Moore and (if memory serves) Framus and Warrior.

If you are willing to look outside the limits of the 'gotta gets me a Gibson or Fender' mindset Mothers is a goldmine. ESPECIALLY the when talking about Anderson and Warrior


----------



## pattste

rbwi said:


> - *L'Entrepot Guitare Pro* in rdp(montreal), quebec
> 
> no website, small shop owned by two brothers ( Bob & Ken Scallon)
> carry both Gibson and Fender ( a rare thing ) also Dean,ibanez,jackson,gretsch and a few others.
> exellent service, does *GREAT* set ups, friendly as can be.
> will talk guitars or jam with you for hours even if you just buy a pack of strings.( not the kind of place crowded with customers where the staff have no time to dedicate to you)


Another thumbs up for l'Entrepot Guitare Pro!

I bought my Gibson ES-335 from them a year ago. It was part of their first order from Gibson and only the second or third Gibson they had sold. Bob liked it so much he wanted to keep it for himself but his wife said no. His loss, my gain


----------



## mahavinash

Is there a music store in Belleville as well ? I am new to Belleville and was looking to buy a new guitar :rockon:


----------



## shoretyus

mahavinash said:


> Is there a music store in Belleville as well ? I am new to Belleville and was looking to buy a new guitar :rockon:


Welcome. Harmony is a good one. They are in the phonebook. I know how to get there but am clueless at what street they are on. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## mahavinash

shoretyus said:


> Welcome. Harmony is a good one. They are in the phonebook. I know how to get there but am clueless at what street they are on.
> 
> What are you looking for?


Oh thanks a lot for the info !! I'll look em up.


----------



## Big White Tele

So Whats the deal with the West End Rock Shop, signs are down, doors are locked. Small sign in the window says, look for new location opening soon. Every time this happens, the new location is in Nigeria...


jroberts said:


> In Edmonton:
> 
> Avenue carries both
> L&M carries both
> Axe carries Fender, but not Gibson
> Mothers carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> Acoustic Music Shop carries neither (but they do carry G&L)
> West End Rock Shop carries neither (but they carry both G&L and Heritage)
> 
> That's about it. So, of the 6, Axe is the only either/or proposition. The others are all or nothing.


----------



## Archer

If you are in Calgary L&M is the main shop...which is a safe shop that carries multiple examples of the same model of strat, Tele, les Paul etc. Can't go wrong but it is pretty dull for people looking for something interesting

Calgary shops worth going are

www.guitarconnection.ca
www.kickaxeguitars.com
www.mothersmusic.com


----------



## 55dollarbill

I got my acoustic set up at Sled Dog Music (Winnipeg) and also know friends who have gotten their stuff set up there, nice place.

http://www.sleddogmusic.com/

As far as buying is concerned, it's usually St. Johns or L&M, both pretty friendly and they take care of their merchandise.


----------



## Guest

http://images.guitarsale.com/products/full/Gibson%20Custom/759229.jpg

Does anyone know where I can get this guitar in downtown Toronto? Or atleast a similar body? (SG body with blue paint job?) and a fulltone ocd?


----------



## StankFloyd

*Sticks N' Strings*

Here's a shop I recently visited. It has been open for about 4 months and is in the greater Halifax area; Tantallon.

http://www.sticksnstrings.ca/
- They carry Indie brand guitars, which appear to be popular in the UK.


There is also a relatively new shop in Fairview, between the train tracks and DQ. Can't remember the name.


----------



## Stevo

Well, this one has been mentioned but here is the address:

http://www.avenue-guitars.com/

A lot of vintage gear and great, new boutique stuff.


----------



## SG-Rocker

The SG you are looking for is this one....

http://www.gibsoncustom.com/flash/products/designer/SGElegant/SGElegant.html

Any Gibby dealer should be able to get it beut be prepared to pay salty !


----------



## MustangSVT

Archer said:


> Mothers carries PRS, G&L, Tom Anderson and has access to Brian Moore and (if memory serves) Framus and Warrior.
> 
> If you are willing to look outside the limits of the 'gotta gets me a Gibson or Fender' mindset Mothers is a goldmine. ESPECIALLY the when talking about Anderson and Warrior


Just wanted to add to this. Mother's seems to have a large selection of guitars. ESP/LTD, also Jackson, Ibanez, PRS, ErnieBall MusicMan, Schecter, also Peavey guitars and Yamaha guitars.


----------



## OMGRLY?

Musician's Choice in Brampton. Quaint little shop with some nice gits. Down to Earth salespeople who will deal with you on a first name basis. Service feels very personal. I bought my first acoustic there, and they are the first people I go to when I need a set-up or repair.


----------



## hewie

Hamilton, Ontario Shops:

Pongetti Music
-Great service, great prices. New stuff only, but that's not a problem. Staff is pretty knowledgeable. Always a pleasurable experience.

Mountain Music
-Helpful staff that pretty much leave you alone unless you need a hand, which I prefer when gear shopping. Prices are pretty good, some used gear that is generously priced, and lots of great guitars stocked. Trade-Ins are welcomed, which is a plus. Pretty much my favourite store.

Absolute Music
-Generally overpriced gear, mostly lesser wanted guitar brands unfortunately. Staff is pretty good though.

M.E.S Music
-Very small shop, but helpful owner. Has some great new-old stock occasionally.

Recycled Music
-Essentially a pawn shop with quite a lot of junk, but occasionally there is a rare find, however there are no price tags so you'll have to be damn good at deal-making because the owner will think what you're inquiring about is worth its weight in gold. Probably better off avoiding.

Payne Music House
-Small shop, but friendly staff, especially Bob.


----------



## DavidM

*Interesting ...*

Has anyone mentioned or been to the "Interesting Music Store" south of Lake Simcoe, (Highway 48 and west of Lakeridge near Cannington)? It's a cross between Capsule Music and the old Songbird shops, run out of a century-old house. Cool place with lots and lots of vintage gear plus new stuff. Worth a visit, IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly

Renvas said:


> does anyone know if there are any stores in markham ontario? or the scarborough area?


Yes, there are stores in Markham and Scarborough.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

hewie said:


> Hamilton, Ontario Shops:
> Recycled Music
> -Essentially a pawn shop with quite a lot of junk, but occasionally there is a rare find, however there are no price tags so you'll have to be damn good at deal-making because the owner will think what you're inquiring about is worth its weight in gold. Probably better off avoiding.


I was there twice during business hours and he was closed both times. Not a very good business practice. I will not go back. Also, they have a bunch of junk in there besides musical instruments and the store is filthy.


----------



## NIckZ

I have always had great service @ Italmelodie and @ Steve's as well.
I've also bought a couple of gtrs years ago from Kitts and Tony is a great guy and easy to del with.

I had a horrible experience @ Lauzon in ottawa - having ordered a custom G&L bluesboy.
The guitar was ordered and arrived within the projected time frame. I was notified and called to check and see if everything was ok and if it was set up and ready to go and I was told yes. I made the 2 hour drive to the store - only to find the guitar I had ordered as a lefty was indeed RIGHT handed.
This means that it was either not looked at - or the order was not checked as it should have been. I was told by the sales rep that he thought he forgot to specify that it was a lefty.

The sales guy (Matt) stood there in silence and finally mumbled "sorry man"...
That was the best I got out of them on that day. I had a 2 hour ride home and was furious (this was when gas was about 1.4 a litre). A 4 hour round trip drive and 50-60 bucks in gas plkus the dissapointment - adds up to a lot of sour grapes. 

I understand mistakes happen - but there was no attempt made by any of the staff including management to take care of things other than to order a new one. As an owner of a business myself - I understand mistakes happen - but how they are handled make all the difference. Taking care of a client when you've wronged them goes a long way.

Too bad because they have a nice selection of some guitars - and I have since bought 3 suhrs and am looking @ another - none of which of course were from them.


----------



## geekthegreek

Just wanted to give a head's up on another cool shop in Calgary for those into acoustics - Mike McLeod runs The Acoustic Guitar out of his basement. It's nothing but acoustic strings - guitars, mandolins, banjos, dobros and ukes. He carries lots of nice stuff and is a super nice guy, very willing to give a deal. 
Because his shop is by appointment only, it's a bit weird to show up at his house and try stuff out, but once you realize it's chill it's all good.

http://www.acousticguitar.net

Edit: ok, I guess this is the electric forum, but the Acoustic forum guitar shop thread isn't a sticky...I guess this is a bit redundant then, whatev.


----------



## TaylorGA8

*The 12th Fret Toronto*

Hello,

I wanted to take some time to discuss the 12th fret Toronto. When I first heard of the 12th fret I was told amazing stories of guitars as far as the eyes could see, any type or model available and at a price that could not be beat. This place sounded amazing surely this could not be true a music store that believed in the music, the instruments we use and the idea of music not only profit. Sadly, my experience was far from this oasis of a music store I was told about. I was a music major at a school looking for a new classical guitar. There was actually a sale on the already amazing prices that the 12th fret normally offers. This is too good to be true I thought to myself this must be the greatest music store in existence. NO! I visited the 12th fret searching for a new guitar more than happy to spend the hard earned money on a new guitar. Buying a guitar should be a happy and amazing experience. The experience I had was down right appalling. As I walked in the store was over crowded with hardly enough room to walk around. Many people playing different guitars. There were many staff present but none that were willing to help. All I wanted was some assistance in finding a guitar that was mentioned in a sale on the website. First I just had a look around took in the atmosphere of the establishment hoping that some assistance would be found. 30 minutes later, I thought it might be a good idea to ask ONE of many clerks at the front of the store for assistance. He did not seem busy but apparently he had better things to do. In asking about the guitar in question he gave me a copy of guitars that were still available and said they could be found somewhere at the back of the store. So I went to the back AGAIN and had a look around still unable to find the guitar amongst the many out of tune "handled" guitars. Then a character came over and began working on an electric guitar. I asked him for some assistance hoping for perhaps some kind of help with my problem. The employee went on to tell me that he is the "electric guy" and couldn't help me continuing with more important things than helping an aspiring musician trying to find a guitar. After about an hour of waiting for assistance and dealing with incompetent and non caring staff I decided that it was time to leave this establishment. This was no amazing store with great guitars, reduced prices. This was an over priced guitar store that had old guitars that had been pawed too many times by teen rock stars. Not to mention a staff that could care less about customer service and focused on their own dealings. I left that day hurt, I had driven several hours to go to this store and was so disappointed. Driving home beaten and run down I saw a light in the distance. Long and Mcquade a name brand music store. I had heard of it but it was mainstream over priced nothing good could come from them but hey, after the experience of the 12th fret it couldn't get much worse thought I might as well take a look. Long and Mcquade, I walked in an heard music playing in the air someone was playing an electric trying out some new equipment, laughter the excitement of finding that guitar that is just right for you was in the air. I went in and started having a look around at the vast amount of guitars. Within 5 minutes there was a gentleman asking me if there was any assistance that he could provide to me. He answered all of my questions and offered advise and gave me space and time with as many guitars as I wanted. I ended up buying my classical guitar from Long and Mcquade and have recently bought my taylor GA8 from them as well. Long and Mcquade has a payment plan and makes the guitar buying process fun and enjoyable the way it should be. I will continue to go to Long and Mcquade for the rest of my life and will probably spend thousands of dollars and express to any person who ever ask that they are the company to deal with when it comes to guitars.

If you have taken the time to read through my rant I appreciate it. I wanted to really let everyone know how this experience made me feel. To inform Canadians and people around the world how poor the service is at 12th fret. You can take this as you please but I will not forget the day that the 12ths Fret treated me like some random punk looking at guitars. And how long looked at me as a musician who just needed some help and advise. 

Thank you Long and Mcquade.


----------



## Duster

TaylorGA8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to take some time to discuss the 12th fret Toronto...


Hey Taylor. I hear your frustration, and I've felt the same thing. I was in the 12th Fret a few weeks ago, seriously looking for a guitar (I have since bought one somewhere else), and although my experience wasn't quite the same, I'm also not surprised. The store wasn't too crowded, but there were a few customers. Most were just helping themselves, picking guitars off the walls and trying them out. I did the same. No one approached me to ask me if I needed help, and I didn't see anyone approach anyone else. There were a few guys standing around the front counter, talking amongst themselves, telling stories, etc., but they weren't paying too much attention to the customers. I tried a bunch of guitars and left, without anyone saying a word to me.

Now, I won't be as hard on the Fret as you've been. I chalked it up to their approach - maybe they just like to leave their customers alone to try out guitars in peace. I guess they figure that if you need help, you'll ask, otherwise they won't bug you. In my email correspondence with them, they've always been very responsive. That being said, their prices are higher than other places, so I don't think they advertise that they're the lowest cost place. 

On the other hand, it brings to mind a general issue I have with these kind of shops. I'm relatively new to the world of guitars, but there are some interesting parallels with the world of motorcycles, with which I am very familiar. They're both products that users/customers feel very passionately about, and they're both sort of "niches" in that they're not products that apply to the mass market - they're kind of "sub-cultures". Motorcycle shops are notorious for horrible customer service. Usually they employ people from the motorcycle community, who know lots about bikes, but have very little sales or business training. Worse, they're usually owned by ex-motorcycle pros, who are in business for the love of bikes, and think of their shops as labours of love, as opposed to businesses. Many people think this is a charming concept, and they think that issues like professional customer service, sales policies, and the pursuit of profit are dirty business concepts that should only apply to other, mainstream products, like what's sold at Walmart.

Unfortunately, it just isn't true. I've often thought of how successful a motorcycle shop could be if it hired and trained professional sales staff, took care of their customers in a consistent and business-like way, approached their inventory management and pricing from a more generally business-minded point of view. Long and McQuade essentially does this for the musical-instrument business. Maybe it takes the "soul" out of the business, maybe it makes the stores less funky, cool, or bohemian. But there is a segment of the population that will want good service, good product, and good pricing, just as if they were buying any other product.

Personally, I don't think that just because you hire professional and trained staff, and treat all your customers the right way, the way that maximizes sales and profit IN THE LONG TERM, and manage your business like a business, that it necessarily means you have to have a soul-less, all-business shop. I've seen many cool, funky motorcycle shops go under because they thought they were too-cool-for-school and didn't want to be "like other businesses". I don't know how much that happens in the guitar world.

I recently had a very disappointing experience with my local shop, which will go nameless in this post, just because I genuinely like them as people. But they didn't serve me like a business should, and I had to buy my guitar from someone else...

Sorry for the long post, and don't take this as a criticism of the 12th fret, just a general comment on shops. The Fret has been there for a long time, I assume they're serving a segment of the market quite well, even if you and I are not part of that segment... 

--- D


----------



## torndownunit

I just wanted to post a link to my friend's new store here in Orangeville.

They are really pushing the cultural side of things, and have created a really unique store.

They have a big back room, which on top of being a performance space is also and art gallery. Individual artists do a showing there, and they combine the 'opening' of the show with a small concert.

The also carry a ton of book, vinyl, used cd's and dvd's as well. They offer repairs, lessons, and workshops as well.

The local community chipped in and donated a ton of this stuff, plus people have bought in a ton of consignment items which has created some really cool stock of instruments. There have been some super cool instruments and amps come through the store.

http://www.aardvarkmusic.ca/

If you are ever in the area, check out the store. It's really nice to see someone taking a unique approach like this.


----------



## AdverbThis!

In Vancouver, there's a place called Bone Rattle Music. I've never been there, but it seems like a really cool place with a bunch of different guitar makes.
-AT!


----------



## Hammy

I am not impressed with *LA Music*.
I ordered a compressor pedal from them three weeks ago, (the website said "in stock now"). They immediately took my money and i waited, and waited.
Phoned them up yesterday, some chap said he would find out where it was as it should have been here ages ago, and he would email me back immediately.
24 hours later no email, so phoned them up and they said they have none in stock and won't have until September.
The man who i spoke to didn't seem very interested or apologetic, so i guess i won't be spending my hard earned cash there anymore.
Anyone else have probs with LA Music, or is it just me?


----------



## Duster

Hammy said:


> I am not impressed with *LA Music*.
> I ordered a compressor pedal from them three weeks ago, (the website said "in stock now"). They immediately took my money and i waited, and waited.
> Phoned them up yesterday, some chap said he would find out where it was as it should have been here ages ago, and he would email me back immediately.
> 24 hours later no email, so phoned them up and they said they have none in stock and won't have until September.
> The man who i spoke to didn't seem very interested or apologetic, so i guess i won't be spending my hard earned cash there anymore.
> Anyone else have probs with LA Music, or is it just me?


I've had a few experiences there, and I can't quite get a read on the place, to be honest.

I bought my Hagstrom there last year. I bought it at their secondary location, which is a block or two east of their main store. The guy that helped me was extremely friendly, helpful, and respectful of my novice guitar skills. He didn't try to upsell me into anything, gave me honest advice on a variety of lower-to-mid-priced guitar options, and at the end of the day gave me a great price. He made the experience friendly, non-intimidating, and very pleasant. I went back two or three times to make the purchase, and the guy was consistently good.

I've been there a bunch of times since, hoping that it would become "my" store, since they should be able to cover all my needs, and I was sick of going to Steve's downtown. I shopped there for keyboards, and the guy who works in their keyboard department seems like a real piece of work. I heard him telling a family, looking for a digital piano, that their kids were too old to become "real" pianists, and that the best they could hope for was to become hobby players. The implication was that they just needed a piano to mess around on. The parents took it in stride and kept asking questions about various keyboards, but they had already been "judged" by the salesman. The same thing happened to me when I talked to him, and he started telling me how he had been chosen from his school when he was four years old and had been trained into a "pianist", not just a hobbyist. I was like, "Dude, I just want to buy a good keyboard, I don't really care where I rank in the world of piano players." And when he figured out that I was not prepared to buy a keyboard that day, but was still doing my research and comparison shopping, he essentially dismissed me so he could deal with another customer. 

On another occasion I was shopping for a strat-style guitar, and went into their main store to see what they had. Their prices were high, first off, and the guys I talked to really put on a hard sell. They badmouthed G&L guitars quite strongly, even for a Fender dealer, and they didn't have any Standard Amercan lefties for me, so they started putting pressure on me to buy an $1800 reissue. I told them many times what I was prepared to spend, and they kept lowering their price, saying "this price is only good for today", etc. But the price was still way over my stated budget. I had to finally tell them "Guys, that sounds like a great price for that guitar, but I do not want to spend more than X". I actually felt uncomfortable. I don't like to buy stuff from people that I'm not 100% comfortable with.

But they have a lot of stuff, and their price on that Hagstrom was great. Maybe I just have to keep going to that secondary location. Maybe the staff there are more low key?

--- D


----------



## Hammy

Yeah, i guess we're all guilty of saying a place is brilliant or rubbish depending on the salespeople's attitude. I just must've spoken to the wrong guy on the wrong day.
Still, it makes me think twice about going back.
Anyway, ordered my new compressor form Amazon today, so can't wait for it to get here.
Take care all.


----------



## petiterose

Hammy said:


> I am not impressed with *LA Music*.
> I ordered a compressor pedal from them three weeks ago, (the website said "in stock now"). They immediately took my money and i waited, and waited.
> Phoned them up yesterday, some chap said he would find out where it was as it should have been here ages ago, and he would email me back immediately.
> 24 hours later no email, so phoned them up and they said they have none in stock and won't have until September.
> The man who i spoke to didn't seem very interested or apologetic, so i guess i won't be spending my hard earned cash there anymore.
> Anyone else have probs with LA Music, or is it just me?


Same for me. I never bought something from them, but I found a better price somewhere else and asked them about their 'low price warranty'. They never get back to me...

I love Axe music : www.axemusic.com 
I've purchased many stuff from them, they have good deals and great service.

In Montreal, I like Italmelodie. Great service and staff.
I had a really bad experience with Steve's music store and I know I'm not the only one in that case.


----------



## BMCM

Is L.A. Music actually a Fender dealer?


----------



## Hammy

They do sell Fenders, a few guitars, basses and amps etc.


----------



## Duster

Hammy said:


> They do sell Fenders, a few guitars, basses and amps etc.


Are we talking about the same LA Music? The one on Lakeshore, in Mississauga? They're quite a large Fender dealer, and have some of the biggest stock of Fender guitars I've seen in the Toronto area. They have hundreds of guitars in their showroom. As per my previous post, I'm no big fan of theirs, but I want to make sure we don't mis-inform with this thread either. They're definitely a Fender dealer, and I imagine a fairly significant one.

--- D


----------



## smorgdonkey

Duster said:


> Are we talking about the same LA Music? The one on Lakeshore, in Mississauga? They're quite a large Fender dealer, and have some of the biggest stock of Fender guitars I've seen in the Toronto area. They have hundreds of guitars in their showroom. As per my previous post, I'm no big fan of theirs, but I want to make sure we don't mis-inform with this thread either. They're definitely a Fender dealer, and I imagine a fairly significant one.
> 
> --- D


They also have a HUGE online store as well.


----------



## smorgdonkey

geekthegreek said:


> Just wanted to give a head's up on another cool shop in Calgary for those into acoustics - Mike McLeod runs The Acoustic Guitar out of his basement. It's nothing but acoustic strings - guitars, mandolins, banjos, dobros and ukes. He carries lots of nice stuff and is a super nice guy, very willing to give a deal.
> Because his shop is by appointment only, it's a bit weird to show up at his house and try stuff out, but once you realize it's chill it's all good.
> 
> http://www.acousticguitar.net
> 
> Edit: ok, I guess this is the electric forum, but the Acoustic forum guitar shop thread isn't a sticky...I guess this is a bit redundant then, whatev.


That place used to be a full-time shop on Kensington Road. A guy named Allan Kane used to run it. He had a very nonchalant way about him and often would just sit outside and smoke while people came in and played guitars. He really encouraged people to play the guitars too and a lot of players liked that about the store. It was where I first saw and tried Morgan guitars and the selection of high end guitars was great.

HOWEVER, I took an old and pretty beat up guitar in to be looked at one day and talk to a tech about it (it was 15 years old when I got it back in the mid 1980s). This must have 'stuck' with Allan as when I spoke with a luthier who was visiting the shop and mentioned & pointed out that people are leaving 'wear' on the multi-thousand dollar instrument that was built by them his attitude toward me changed a bit. He started insinuating that I was the one who was 'marking up his guitars' when I would rarely even use a pick because the guitars were all over $1000. In 1998-99, that seemed like a lot of money to me. I told him straight-out one day that any guitar that I was responsible for 'marking up' I'd just simply buy it.

Meanwhile, people who would go in there and have big acoustic jams and 'beat' guitars...that just seemed like the norm. 

A couple of fellas that I took to the store prior to that all happening said that when they mentioned how 'this must be a cool job to have' he gave them a speech about "I've been lucky enough in investment banking that I don't have to worry about what I do for a living".

Anyway, I guess the whole thing can break down to this:
-I loved the guitars in the store
-The store introduced me to Morgan guitars
-I pointed out 'marks' to a prominent luthier on one of their guitars
-somehow I get blamed for marking the guitars when I was perhaps the most careful of all of their clientele 
-dude snipes at me about it in public
-I bought my Morgan elsewhere because he was a tool

I assume that Allan is no longer associated with the store any more (unless his 'investment banking' money was what backed it) and maybe Mike is the tech that used to be affiliated with the store(?). As I said, it was a full-time open shop when I used to go there (1998-1999 time line). I wonder if the current owner was involved with the shop back then or knows of the guy I am talking about(?).


----------



## Ricardo

Has anyone ordered online from Axe Music before? I'm tempted to buy an amp from there because their orders supposedly come with free shipping on orders over $199 AND there is no GST...  ... is this legit?

It would certainly come out cheaper than if I bought it from Long and Mcquade.


----------



## Robert1950

Ricardo said:


> Has anyone ordered online from Axe Music before? I'm tempted to buy an amp from there because their orders supposedly come with free shipping on orders over $199 AND there is no GST...  ... is this legit?
> 
> It would certainly come out cheaper than if I bought it from Long and Mcquade.


I believe there are some people who have done this - at least I remember that AXE got a better customer service rating than LA Music. CMIIW.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Ricardo said:


> Has anyone ordered online from Axe Music before? I'm tempted to buy an amp from there because their orders supposedly come with free shipping on orders over $199 AND there is no GST...  ... is this legit?


I think you have to pay GST but no PST from your 'home province'.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Vincent

Axe Music is is my choice for ordering online in Canada.

Ive ordered from them several times (6 times) and their customer service is the best Ive delt with.

Recently they have started selling Marshall products as well.

Free shipping on $199 and up and free Tshirt and they give these chocolate things called clodhoppers or something like that...lol

Things i bought from Axe music

Keyboard
Mic
Guitar amp
Guitar effects
Recording interface
Guitar strings (guitar strings are half the price of what they cost where I live)
patch chords (guitar chords)
Digital multitrack


Ive bought from LA music as well however their customer service isnt great...i had to contact them when a multi effects unit didnt ship and it took a long time to actually receive product.

I bought an epiphone les paul 100 from them and that transaction went smoothly.

La's website is hard to navigate...best way to use their site is to use search function because just browsing through the site is a total mess...its f'd up to say the least...they need to fix that site.

sdsre


----------



## bagpipe

nkjanssen said:


> As for ordering from Axe, I've done it twice before. The pricing was good, but both times I was told the item was in stock and would "ship immediately". Both times it turned out the item was NOT in stock, had to be special ordered, and it took more like 6 - 8 weeks to get it.
> 
> Bottom line - I would order from them again if the price was right, but not if I needed something right away. Expect to wait.


Wow. You're a lot more understanding than I would be. So they lied to you - on two separate occasions?


----------



## Wired

Just wanted to add my shop opinions from Edmonton, AB.

*Long & McQuade*. I worked there from 2004-2007. and I'm affraid it might have gone down hill a bit since I left. The knowledge the guys behind the counter have is not as good as I remember. I considered myself the resident geek tho, and 3 of us left at the same time, and we were all pretty knowledgeable. But the staff are incredibly friendly, and they have started stocking the higher end stuff again. (I always got in trouble for ordering outrageous Gretches, pedals, EBMM, Gibsons, Fender Custom shops....etc)

Finacing @ L&M is really really easy, and Cliff is the man!
*
Avenue Guitars* A tight little store, but I like it there a lot more than I used to. Knowledgeable staff, and amazing selection. Prices aren't as good as I would like, but they will negotiate a bit. I got my Orange gear from them at pretty decent prices! But I have only ever bought on a cash basis there.


*Axe Music* Other side of the city from me, so I don't go there often. But I've never liked the atmosphere or the products they carry. I think of them as the place that you go if your a shredder... which I am not. 

*West end Rock Shop* I don't know if they have moved or what... but this is owned by the same guy that owns the Mr. Entertainment chains. They got in big trouble when they first opened because they claimed you could order ANY product from them... Yorkville is the Canadian distribution for Gibson, and didn't licence them, yet they claimed to be selling new Gibsons there... I know a lot more than this too...but I won't get into it. Lets just say I trust the store as far as I can throw a Marshall half stack.

*Acoustic Music Shop* They carry some decent gear...and are a supplier for Edmonton's own "Dr. Scientist" FX brand which are pretty cool little boxes!

*RKM Music* Shop manager is a **** and I will never buy from them again. I bought an MXR 10 band EQ, and came back 2 hours later saying how I didn't like how it affected my tone. He beliddiled me about how I must not know how to use it and gave me crap because I must not know how to use gear or what tone is. Ooooookay then! I got it exchanged for a MXR Carbon Copy (took a year to come in, and they only do store credit) and I have not been back since.

*Future Shop* Strings, thats all I go there for. Because I can get a pack of Elixer electric 11's for $11!!!! vs $14 @ Avenue. 

So I'm pretty much down to L&M and Avenue. I goto Acoustic Music shop once in a while... but thats about it.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...there is a new guitar store open in oakville called mojo music

http://www.mojomusic.ca/page4/page4.html


----------



## sureshred

In Montreal, which guitar store offers better service, salespeople not trying to screw you and sales bonuses(setting up the guitar for free and giving you a cord, strap and maybe some picks?)
Also, which MTL store has better selection guitar and amp-wise for metal?


----------



## Ricardo

I ordered a Super Champ XD from Axe Music and it was great for four days until the amp started making this huge buzzing sound and I did not know how to fix it as I am tech-stupid. So I sent it back and e-mailed them twice about when I would be getting another one. No answer in one week -- figured I'd give them time cause they might be processing the new shipment or something. So I sent another one -- no response either for four days and here I am now. Guess I'll have to give them a call. 

EDIT : Speak of the devil. Purolator just arrived at my house at noon, and I got the Super Champ XD back. I think it is the exact same one they sent me the first time but they fixed it instead of sending me a brand new one. Weird, but meh makes no difference to me as long as it works.


----------



## Hypno Toad

There's a nice little store that I use on Commerical Drive (vancouver) since it's smaller, it's not always packed with shit-tonnes of people, so you can actually get some un-hurried service when you need advice, or are looking for specific parts. Selection can be a bit limited, but they usually have stuff that the average guitar player needs.

It's a fairly laid back store, so they don't really try to screw you out of your money on useless crap, which is a nice quality in retail outlets 

http://www.bonerattle.com/


----------



## pattste

sureshred said:


> In Montreal, which guitar store offers better service, salespeople not trying to screw you and sales bonuses(setting up the guitar for free and giving you a cord, strap and maybe some picks?)
> Also, which MTL store has better selection guitar and amp-wise for metal?


I think pretty much all music stores have sales people working on commission. I think Archambault may be an exception to this but I'm not sure.

As for the best selection, are you looking for specific brands? My favorite Montreal store for guitar shopping is Italmelodie on Jean-Talon. But Steve's on St-Antoine may have a better selection of metal guitars and amps. 

I don't play metal but if I did I'd go to Italmelodie and buy a Gibson Explorer and then I'd go a few blocks south to Diplomate on Beaubien and pick up an EVH amp... :rockon2:


----------



## Skndstry

Had a great experience with Paul at L.A. Music in Mississauga today. Good guy. 

As long as I get my guitar delivered to Subury in one piece - I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## sivs

If anyone's ever in Lethbridge, Lucky Star Guitars is worth checking out. A small place, but it's all vintage and used stuff and the two guys who own and run the place (Tom and Mike) are great to just talk to. I have yet to buy a guitar from them, but they're always glad to let me come in just to chat and play what's on the walls. Tom also builds acoustics and does phenominal work on guitars.


----------



## Gibson Guy

Skndstry said:


> Had a great experience with Paul at L.A. Music in Mississauga today. Good guy.
> 
> As long as I get my guitar delivered to Subury in one piece - I'd highly recommend them.


Paul is a good guy. I did a lot of business with him over the years when he was across the street.


----------



## gundogfilms

*Ring Music*

Just want to plug Ring Music in Toronto on Harbord St. 

I've been taking my Larrivee there since about 1984 for service. They recently dressed the frets, and it's like new again. I really trust John with the instrument. I love that he loves guitars.

www.ringmusic.com


----------



## stoptail

Robbie Keene , has just opened a great little guitar shop in South Surrey / White Rock , I think its called Surfside Guitars , its on 140th street just north of 16 ave . Check it out if your in the area .


----------



## Stickman

Gibson Guy said:


> Paul is a good guy. I did a lot of business with him over the years when he was across the street.


I bought a 6120 Blueburst from LA last year. It was new, but from the serial number and missing logo on the pickguard I think it was made in 2005, which meant it spent a lot of time in the channel. They said they'd had it come in about 6 months earlier. 

Anyways, they explained that they set the selling price based on a margin above their purchase price, and since it came in the dollar had dropped and the new Gretsch pricing had come out. But they kept the price the same and it was about $600 less than what the Guitar Shoppe across the street quoted me to order one in.

That seemed pretty fair to me, and I'd happily buy more stuff from them in the future.

BTW: The Blueburst 6120 is about the prettiest guitar ever made.


----------



## Lemonhand

Cottage said:


> Great vinatge and new stuff at Avenue Guitars in Edmonton.


Definitely agree - Avenue is the best guitar store I've been to anywhere inside or outside Canada.


----------



## Steve1962

The Guitar Shop, on Lakeshore Road in Mississauga...


----------



## Steve1962

Lemonhand said:


> Definitely agree - Avenue is the best guitar store I've been to anywhere inside or outside Canada.


I dig the shop, but it's a bit difficult to move around. But hey, if they don't have it, you probably don't need it.

They've got a great selection of Taylor, Martin, Gibson, and just about every other brand under the sun...


----------



## bw66

DavidM said:


> Has anyone mentioned or been to the "Interesting Music Store" south of Lake Simcoe, (Highway 48 and west of Lakeridge near Cannington)? It's a cross between Capsule Music and the old Songbird shops, run out of a century-old house. Cool place with lots and lots of vintage gear plus new stuff. Worth a visit, IMO.


I go to the Interesting Music Shoppe at every opportunity. It really is the most interesting music store I've ever been to. Whenever we have guests visiting, we try to take them there whether they are musicians or not.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...i discovered an awesome guitar store...i think the members here should check it out...the owner and staff are extremely friendly and know their gear inside and out...

Guitars 'n Amps - What's New


----------



## WEEZY

Hypno Toad said:


> There's a nice little store that I use on Commerical Drive (vancouver) since it's smaller, it's not always packed with shit-tonnes of people, so you can actually get some un-hurried service when you need advice, or are looking for specific parts. Selection can be a bit limited, but they usually have stuff that the average guitar player needs.
> 
> It's a fairly laid back store, so they don't really try to screw you out of your money on useless crap, which is a nice quality in retail outlets
> 
> Bonerattle Music


I bought my G&L Legacy from them, nice guys, good shop, great product lines! I looked at the website and my guitar is displyed on it still - it's the G&L black Legacy: Bonerattle Music

I bought it over a year ago... it's awesome.


----------



## keng

RJP Guitar Studios in Langley, BC

Small store with absolutely the best selection of guitar effects I have ever seen in a music store. If it's good these guy's got it!
Owner's name is Ray, super nice guy... knows his stuff.

Check them out RJP Guitar Studios - Home


----------



## charvath

I was in Langley, B.C. A new boutique effects shop opened up. RJP Guitar Studios. He has the best selection of effects around!! This guy knows what he's talking about!! The candy store for tone junkies!!!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Had a great experience today at L&M in Stratford. I walked in and was promptly and politely greeted by Mike Whalings. He took his time and we chatted and he sold me a Boss GT-10 multi effects. This is the only multi effects they had in stock that had USB and with their 30 day, no questions asked return policy, I figured I couldn't go wrong. I have nothing but good things to say about my experience today and would highly recommend asking for Mike if you are in the store. Now, what is a bank and what is a patch? On the learning curve again!!!


----------



## Tycho

Does anyone have recommendations for good stores in Sudbury? I'm going to be up there next week on business and will have a bit of spare time after my appointment.


----------



## Crunchie

Dont forget encore music exchange, great place


----------



## LowWatt

Crunchie said:


> Dont forget encore music exchange, great place


Very cool place, but I really wish they'd update the stock on their website.


----------



## Kenmac

LowWatt said:


> Very cool place, but I really wish they'd update the stock on their website.


I was talking to Dave about their website awhile back and apparently they don't have anybody working on it and that's why you see the same old stock there. I agree LowWatt, they really should get somebody to update it.


----------



## RiloKiley

Here are my takes on the Edmonton Shop:

Mothers Music: Decent store. I play acoustics these days and they have high end Taylors, Yamahas and I think they usually carry Guild, although not when I was there. Can't say too much about the sales staff except they were available and didn't hover while I was trying out gear.

Axe Music: Another good shop, although they carry a lot of lower priced acoustics and relatively few high end ones. Electric selection is very good, especially for Fender and Ibanez, no Gibson/Epiphone though. They will help you out but leave you alone when trying out gear, which is what I like. Doesn't appear to be any negotiation on price, although they may price match. Also keep an eye out for their dutch auctions. I think they reduce the price 5% per week or something like that until the item sells. They had some ridiculous deals on Baden acoustics and I'm kicking myself for not getting one.

Long and Mcquade: Good selection of new gear. Can't say too much about this place, but I would definately go back, as the last time I was in there to buy Elixirs, I wanted two packs. The guy behind the counter told me that they had a package of 3 sets for the price of 2 without me asking or knowing about, so I basically got a free pack of strings thanks to this fellow, which was appreciated.

Avenue guitars: Selection is unmatched in Edmonton. Has almost all high end factory brands (PRS, Gibson, Larrivee, Martin, Taylor, Fender) you can think of and tons of limitied edition and vintage gear.

However, I REALLY dislike this shop, and in recent years it seems to have gotten very bad.

I went there a awhile back to try out basses. The salesman that latched on to me plugged the bass I wanted to try into an amp and literally stood there staring at me while I tried the instrument out. I was too polite to say anything, but I doubt that he would have left anyways. Basically he just stood there, hand on the volume control of the amp (It was insanely quiet, but he kept turning it down), just waiting for me to say whether or not I would buy the thing. Needless to say, I got creeped out and got the hell out of there.

When shopping for a high end acoustic, I decided to give the place another chance. I tried out 9-10 acoustics there. The salesman this time seemed like a nice enough person, but a terrible salesmen. He just stood there and talked to me while I tried out guitars, he wouldn't stop talking and I wanted to hear the sound of the guitar, not him. Would not leave despite some very awkward silences, and the fact that I didn't want him there. I got the impression that his main job was to make sure that I didn't damage anything as the space was so small and overcrowded.

In addition, I tried out a used Stonebridge (nice brand if you can find one). The salesmen, starts going on about a friend of the owner of the store traded this one in, and how this guy always keeps his guitars in great condition. As he was running through his speel, I found two long cracks on the top of the guitar. I don't believe the price tag stated that the guitar was damaged. So I left.

I should also mention something about the physical characteristics of the shop: It's a nightmare in terms of space. Hundreds of thousands of dollars of gear in an incredibly small space. I tried out 3-4 guilds and all of them had a noticable amount of dust on them, and the strings were dead and rusted like you wouldn't believe. It was basically a joke, this place has way too many guitars for the space, and doesn't take care of them all.

Saving the best for last

Acoustic Music Shop: Mostly carries low and middle end acoustic instruments, they also carry some very cool electrics and drums as well. The brands they carry are lesser known (IE Eastwood, Blueridge, Hagstrom Epiphone, Cort as opposed to Gibson and Fender) but they obviously put a lot of thought into their selections.

Their high end acoustic selection is small but very good. They carry Morgan, Boucher, Lakewood (sometimes) and Breedlove acoustics. The prices are very good, they have great sales and you will get more for tradeins there then anywhere else in my experience. They also have a fair amount of used gear at good prices.

The sales experience there is very good, they will leave you alone, but have very knowledgable staff. The owner Rod West is extremely knowledgable and one of the best repair guys in the city.

Overall acoustic music shop is my favorite place in Edmonton. They have a good website too: 
edmonton acoustic guitar mandolin banjos ukelele bass violin fiddle amplifiers music lessons instrument repair - Home


----------



## Gazoo

Rilo I couldn't agree more about Avenue Guitars. They have tonnes of gear and a lot of it you won't find or see anywhere else but the store is way too cluttered and the management and staff have no idea how to handle clients or at least not new ones. You can't touch anything they get everything for you, its a pain to try anything and you feel like you are inconveniencing them every time you ask for something. I understand they don't want kids coming in and roughing up their gear but as a guy who won't even breath heavy on a guitar in a store I didn't feel comfortable at all. Not to mention the gear is all covered in dust, and the strings need to be changed and service needs to be done on pretty much everything there, old lifeless strings, bad action, buzz, you name it. I played an old Gretsch 6120 Tiger Maple and it sounded like garbage.

Now its not all bad I've been to a several shops in Western Canada and by far my favorite is Long and McQuade in Saskatoon. I have been to almost every store from Saskatchewan to Vancouver Island and this store is by far the best I have found. Everyone in the store plays and usually gigs regularly with a band, its pretty laid back and you can play anything you like even the expensive gear. The guys don't hover around you, but if its not busy they sit and jam with you or just chat its really relaxing and they have a really good sense for when you want company or if you want to be left alone. If you're looking to dial in a tone their advice for me has always been invaluable, and they'll let you rent just about anything to try it before you buy it. The last time I went in they actually recommended I take a pedal home and try it before I buy it which is not something I hear at other stores. They also have been very encouraging to me with many of them hassling me to come sit in with their band, an invitation which I have yet to take them up on. I've been to other L&M stores and didn't like them as much but Saskatoon was great. Great store, lots of great gear and great advice, good prices, laid back, no hassle small town feel with big store inventory.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## RiloKiley

I just wanted to add a review of another guitar shop in Edmonton.

It's called Myhre's music. Stopped in there the other day, and this is a really nice shop. Only one in Edmonton with a fair number of Collings and Bourgeois guitars, also has a very good selection of Martins.

It's mostly a shop for people into bluegrass, country, folk music etc, judging by the gear they carry. As soon as I walked in there, a really nice fellow asked me if I needed any help, and the next thing I knew, he was handing me pretty much all of their nicest acoustic guitars. Didn't ask how much I could afford or anything like that, just handed me Collings and Beourgeois guitars and said that these are nice guitars, give them a try.

Not high pressure at all either, just seemed enthusiastic about his products and let me try them without any sort of hard selling tactics. Very pleasant experience all around. I would definately go back and reccomend this shop if you're into acoustic instruments.

I'll have to check out the Long and Mcquade in Saskatoon if I get a chance. I've found that with franchises in pretty much any business, they are only as good as their staff. Some have good management and hire good staff, others aren't well managed and well they may have the exact same products as another location, I won't give them my business because they just don't care.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## RiloKiley

nkjanssen said:


> I love Myhre's. Rod at Acoustic Music Shop and Byron at Myhre's Music would pretty much be neck-in-neck for the award for "Awesomest Guy Who Runs a Music Shop".


Rod is a great guy to deal with. I bought a Morgan guitar from him and he threw in two pairs of strings, gave me a great deal on a trade, and spent a lot of time talking to me about the guitar. Only downside is that he seems to be super busy, and doesn't reply to e-mails that quick, but overall it's a great shop owned by a good guy


----------



## walksta

As mentioned a few pages ago, Ed's Music in Peterborough ON is a quirky hidden gem. The store is basically an old beat up house. Don Skuce has owned it for 30 years when he bought the business from the original "Ed". He has only had a handful of employees during that time, mostly local respected musicians, as well as Don himself. Peterborough is a small town of a mid sized city so everyone who has grown up here like myself know the quirks of Eds, such as his cash only policy. Personal Cheque if you have a trustworthy face. This store is so assbackwards, yet I love it, the service and personal attention are phenomenal, Don is a wealth of information and if there is a rockstar or vintage guitar he hasn't encountered, he'll make up some story to make you think he is personally affiliated. Full line fender with some other brands mixed in. I've bought all my fender equipment there over the years and they provide excellent repair service as well. I have often taken guitars home and showed up with the cash weeks later, just the way Donnie is.

If you are in the Central ontario/Kawartha's area at all this summer, come check it out, most likely you will meet me as I spend many saturday afternoons playing vintage gibsons and fenders in the shop to pass the time, what a treat.


----------



## envelope02

Anyone know of a guitar shop in Toronto that does custom paint jobs? And at what price?


----------



## RiloKiley

I'm thinking of buying a guitar online through Folkway Music (It's a Santa Cruz and there's only 3 dealers in Canada). Can anybody comment on this shop? They've replied to my e-mails very quickly and seem good in that sense, but otherwise I don't know since it's not around me.


----------



## greco

Folkway Music appears to be a top notch operation based on a recent visit. 

Very nice store with fantantic new and vintage gear. Great selection of acoustic instruments. The guitar repair shop appears to well respected locally, AFAIK

Staff were very friendly. Enjoyed going to the store. 

Regretted having to leave a few guitars and amps there.....but that is very often the case...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sparrow Guitars

I went in to Surfside music in Surrey (right next to White Rock) over the weekend. They were friendly, and had cool guitars. He has a 64 SG Jr that is pretty road worn, but is priced at around $1800. For new guitars, he carries a few lines, but the standout is the Dipinto stuff. Those guitars are really cool. He also had a bunch of cool amps etc. Anyways, I just wanted to say that they seem like a shop that are doing things right.


----------



## Mooh

RiloKiley said:


> I'm thinking of buying a guitar online through Folkway Music (It's a Santa Cruz and there's only 3 dealers in Canada). Can anybody comment on this shop? They've replied to my e-mails very quickly and seem good in that sense, but otherwise I don't know since it's not around me.


Excellent shop, great reputation, superb service, knowledgable and reliable staff. Highly recommended. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 6string_rodder

Hey guys, new shop in TO.
The Six String Garage

Mostly geared towards repairs and building, but also some used and consignment stuff,
and lots of parts& accessories.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## 6string_rodder

envelope02 said:


> Anyone know of a guitar shop in Toronto that does custom paint jobs? And at what price?


I can possibly accomodate you, I don't do refinishing in house but I use an excellent automotive painter who specializes in British car restorations, hot rods and pinstriping.
I do the dissasembly, prep, sand, etc, he does the paint.
You're looking at around $400 for a basic color and it goes up from there if you want flake, kandy, pinstriping, ...whatever, your wallet is the only limit.


----------



## Schectertastic

I personally deal with International Musicland in Ottawa International Musicland. Great bunch of guys there, most of them are players and know a fair bit about their gear. They're also super quick with repairs compared to a lot of other shops in the city and they're less expensive as well. They keep getting more and more higher end lines by the month it seems, their website needs some updating but they've gotten M Audio, Radial, JBL, AKG, Soundcraft, Ernie Ball Musicman, Ibanez, Tama, and DW Drums in the past year alone, and they also deal in Martin, Guild, Fender, Jackson, Schecter, Marshall, Peavey, Yamaha, Boss, MXR...hell they have a lot of the gear I like so it works for me, but anyone who's never checked them out should stop in. Also one of the cleanest stores in Ottawa


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit

Long and Mcquade and Steves in my Area.


----------



## jazzmaster61

The 12 Fret in Toronto have my vote,been dealing with them for 10 years,great bunch of guys,lots of experience,super service,great selection,great web site to which i,m addicted to.As for my region,the Music Box in Timmins have a decent stock with a great technician.


----------



## AlterEgo

Hey, anyone knows a good repair shop in Sherbrooke. My brother broke his trust rod in his Seagull, and need someone who he can trust to fix it. I'm long time gone from the area but back in the 80' it was a guy close to the bridge on the east side (for those who a familiar, close to "La Rive Gauche" little bar at the bottom of King street. I'm not talking about "Honolulu" store close to the hospital. This guy was very good and did magic to my guitars in the past. Is he still there? I don't remember his name... He was doing work in his house.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I stopped in to the Cosmo Music Superstore in Richmond Hill last night to take in the Yamaha Roadshow (Will post up some pics and info on that next week) but must say this new store is massive and very nicely sectioned off. Not sure how long it has been open but I am guessing its fairly new. I did not get into pricing too much as I was concentrating on the road show but if you are in the area, worth stopping in for sure. Huge selection.


----------



## Steve_D

Well, in the Blue Mountains area there is not too much to recommend. I deal with Blue Mountain Music (Collingwood) (http://www.gbselect.com/bluemountainmusic/), and Jim is a great guy to deal with. There is also Kerry's Computers and Music in Meaford; Kerry's Computers & Music Home They bill themsleves as a huge Dean dealer. Owen Sound way there is Music and More, but I have yet to visit the place.

Other than that I have been to Music Pro in Barrie (decent shop, and where I bought my accoustic) and Gilbert Guitars which is another nice shop.


----------



## sh333

Steve_D said:


> Well, in the Blue Mountains area there is not too much to recommend. I deal with Blue Mountain Music (Collingwood) (Blue Mountain Music Store, Collingwood, ON 705-445-5500), and Jim is a great guy to deal with. There is also Kerry's Computers and Music in Meaford; Kerry's Computers & Music Home They bill themsleves as a huge Dean dealer. Owen Sound way there is Music and More, but I have yet to visit the place.
> 
> Other than that I have been to Music Pro in Barrie (decent shop, and where I bought my accoustic) and Gilbert Guitars which is another nice shop.


JR Guitars is a newer shop in Collingwood that you may want to check out.


----------



## Steve_D

sh333 said:


> JR Guitars is a newer shop in Collingwood that you may want to check out.


That is awesome, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mooh

Steve_D said:


> Well, in the Blue Mountains area there is not too much to recommend. I deal with Blue Mountain Music (Collingwood) (Blue Mountain Music Store, Collingwood, ON 705-445-5500), and Jim is a great guy to deal with. There is also Kerry's Computers and Music in Meaford; Kerry's Computers & Music Home They bill themsleves as a huge Dean dealer. Owen Sound way there is Music and More, but I have yet to visit the place.
> 
> Other than that I have been to Music Pro in Barrie (decent shop, and where I bought my accoustic) and Gilbert Guitars which is another nice shop.


Owen sound also has Fromager Music. I've bought a little there over the years. Larry Jensen had a shop too but closed a couple of years ago...it was fun to hang out there.

http://fromagermusic.com/FROMAGER_MUSIC/HOME.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sh333

Steve_D said:


> That is awesome, thanks for the heads up!


My pleasure!!


----------



## Zman

+1 for Central Music in Thorold. I have lived and worked in the Golden Horshoe all my life and I have dealt with most of the Music stores in the region. As far around as Burlington. Lakeshore Music, used to be a good place before they became corporate (Long and Mcquade) I guess they are the closest thing to Guitar Centre that we have. Mountain Music, Pongetti's in Hamilton are pretty good stores, Mountain is a bit pricey and Pongetti doesn't deal in Gibson or Fender. 
I travel a lot on the US and have been to about 20 Guitar Centers, and several other Music stores, and I still have not found one as good as Central.
I have been dealing with them since 2003 and have nothing but good things to say about them. I have purchased 9 guitars a Fender blues Deluxe and a 65 Deluxe Reissue amps and several Fulltone pedals, from them at excellent prices, and always a free set up with new strings. I have had everything from a bone nut to pickup and control changes done, and a fret level on one as well. 
I can't say enough about the set ups, Darren seems to know exactly what I like in a set up. He has "saved" a Strat that I stored under my bed and almost killed the neck, and took my Gibby335 from a real dead dull sounding guitar to one of my favourites. 
They are very fair with their pricing, and when you factor in taxes and duties that you would get form US retailers, they beat them by a long shot. Just a great place to deal with.


----------



## CSOL

Canadian School of Lutherie in Dartmouth, NS. Guitars that are handmade from scratch in Canada.

Canadian School of Lutherie


----------



## ComputerMonkey

Just wanted to note that Not Just Another Music Shop (NJAMS) in Vancouver is out of business. Happened sometime in the last few months. RIP.


----------



## turnerguitars

I manage a guitar shop in Leduc, Alberta called The Turner Guitar Studio, we have a nice selection of about 150-200 models of guitars. 
If your ever in the area you should stop by and check us out, or visit us at The Turner Guitar Studio Ltd.


----------



## DavidM

I give top marks to Lauzon Music in Ottawa. Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, New and Used | Lauzon Music. It's a high end shop and I have dealt with Ken Lauzon for more than 40 years and now his son, Dave, from whom I just purchased a new Collings I-35 Deluxe. Excellent on-site repair shop, top-notch luthier, and quality customer service.


----------



## blam

well, I've bought 5 guitars and 4 amps and about 10 pedals in the last 6 months. these are my experiences: (Edmonton stores)

Long-mcquade:
I'd say your best bet for Gibson and Epiphone. the amps they have available on the floor to test out is decent. I have been in numerous times and rarely get helped, usually have to find someone chatting behind the counter and ask for help. acoustic guitar selection is a little poor. last time i looked, almost every epiphone on the wall was unplayable due to poor set up.
I've ordered online before as well from them and their online service is probably one of the worst I've ever dealt with. L&M's return policy is probably the best you'll find. my original purchase was an epiphone les paul in honeyburst. i discovered a lump in the neck and took it back. they exchanged it hassle free for an alpine white custom. a week later I was not terribly impressed with it and exchanged it at their other location for a similar model to the original and they exchanged it hassle free.
I also bought a Fender Mustang amp and 2 weeks later it was crackling and popping, they let me exchange that as well, hassle free. 
I did not like how the salesmen didn't offer any advice or recommendations however when i was looking for an amp.
fast forward to today, the les paul i have has a bad neck it seems and cannot be relieved. taking it back today to see what they can do about it. will update my post when i can.

Avenue Guitars
they need a bigger shop.
the only other place to get epiphone and gibson in Edmonton. I've bought 3 guitars from them. sales guys are pretty helpful and the manager knows me by name whenever i come in.
some of their gear is priced lower than L&M some of it significantly more. if you're looking for something unique, this is probably the place to go.

Axe Music:
very nice shop. the salesmen are absolutely wonderful to deal with, some of my favorites. I love their 2 amp rooms and how you can just sit in there and test whatever you want mostly undisturbed. their amp selection is also much better than other stores in Edmonon IMHO. I've bought a few amps from them.

Mother's Music (downtown):
pricing seems good on accessories. selection for guitars is terrible.

their amp room is decent. i like how its a seperate enclosed room at the back of the store and they have a few pedal rooms wired up to test a line of pedals.
salesman was pretty annoying however.

Futureshop:
everything is overpriced. sales staff are terrible. i only buy strings from them and only if its sunday and i cant get them elsewhere.

overall
If Axe carried epi/gibs at competitive prices, id do all my shopping there. my pruchases are mostly split between avenue, axe and long and mcquade. long and mcquade may be my least favorite to shop at, but it has the best selection and policies so they are hard to pass up.


----------



## CSBen

DavidM said:


> I give top marks to Lauzon Music in Ottawa. Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, New and Used | Lauzon Music. It's a high end shop and I have dealt with Ken Lauzon for more than 40 years and now his son, Dave, from whom I just purchased a new Collings I-35 Deluxe. Excellent on-site repair shop, top-notch luthier, and quality customer service.


x10 to what DavidM said.

Lauzon Music really is a top notch shop. I have dealt with Dave & Matthew and have only received top notch quality and service accross the board. I have NEVER left that shop not 110% satisfied.


----------



## swapmeet

The best vintage dealer.... with a new shop opening up in JUNE - TUNDRA MUSIC - www.tundramusic.com

Below I listed every other one, I can think of off the top of my head... there's more for sure...

Love Music
Paul's Boutique
Soundscapes
Remenyi House Of Music
Capsule Music
Caringi Accordion House
Cosmo Music
Guitar Shop
Jean Larrivée Guitars
Just Drums
Kaos Music Centre
L.A. Musical Instuments
Musical Instruments Of Canada
Ring Music
Saved By Technology
Schreiner Lute Maker
The Sound Post
Steve's Music Store
Tele-Tech
Willow Guitars
Kitchener
Riedstra's Violin Shop Inc
Music Plus
Welland
Central Music
Peterborough
Bud's Music
Ed's Music Workshop
B Flat Music Company

Leslie Music Supply
Mojo Music

Hamilton
Absolute Music
Karaoke Closet
M.E.S. Music Equipment Sales Ltd.
Mountain Music
Payne Music
Pongetti Musical Instruments
Cambridge
MacAualy's Music
Murch Music
Burlington
Music Gallery
Piano House
Brampton
Travelling Musician
Drummers Choice
DJ Depot

Barrie
Music Pro
Gilbert Guitars
Barrie Music Centre


----------



## pedersenkirk

Sparrow Guitars said:


> I went in to Surfside music in Surrey (right next to White Rock) over the weekend. They were friendly, and had cool guitars. He has a 64 SG Jr that is pretty road worn, but is priced at around $1800. For new guitars, he carries a few lines, but the standout is the Dipinto stuff. Those guitars are really cool. He also had a bunch of cool amps etc. Anyways, I just wanted to say that they seem like a shop that are doing things right.


I can vouch for Robbie. He recently set up my Epiphone Sheraton beautifully and doesn't mind dealing with guys like me who have only played for a few years. He's got a nice selection of new/used guitars too and definitely gave me something to think about when it comes to buying my next one.


----------



## wpk1

Paul at THE GUITAR WORLD in Oakville is the same, very easy to deal with; and takes his time with newbies. I've just been back into playing after a 25yr lay off; and bought my first Elec(Ibanez hollow body) from him. I have since bought 2 more. His prices are very reasonable

Thanks Pat


----------



## 3mar67

I just moved to Oakville. I've had good experiences at Mojo Music on Speers Rd. 
Bought a Godin ICON and some minor accessories just last week. They've got some good stuff in stock.
They've got a one week return policy, which at least gives you a few days to see if you can
bond with your new gear.


----------



## sh333

3mar67 said:


> I just moved to Oakville. I've had good experiences at Mojo Music on Speers Rd.
> Bought a Godin ICON and some minor accessories just last week. They've got some good stuff in stock.
> They've got a one week return policy, which at least gives you a few days to see if you can
> bond with your new gear.


Peter is a great guy to deal with!!


----------



## Orlach

Since there's no "guitar shop" sticky thread on the acoustic side, I'll make my inaugural post here.

After years of wanting, I finally have the means and excuse to buy a new guitar - a standard six-string acoustic. Trying to keep it under a grand, so the Godin names are front-and-centre so far. BUT, this thread is about stores, not guitars, so here are my experiences with the various shops in Calgary.

* L&M in Calgary has always been good to me. Helpful, friendly, will leave me alone if I want, and always willing to let me try stuff out of my price range to compare. Also, their guitars are usually set up and in tune. Probably the best selection in the city, but the acoustic room is pretty cramped.

* Axe Music here is always slightly odd - lots of old hippies who are slightly fuzzy around the edges, but happy to help you out, man! Honestly, very good service here, but the guitars were just "strung and hung." Word of advice to Axe: When you don't have customers, go tune something!

* Mother's is no longer Mothers, as L&M bought out the entire Gordon Price enterprise. As such, it's quite a bit like L&M, although with the (mostly insane, but friendly) staff from when they were Mother's. Also, the selection is very limited these days.

* Music Centre of Canada (MCC). The NE store has a pretty thin selection in a decent room. The staff is always friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable. No pressure, but always available if you want help. I'm considering a Norman ST68, and if I get it, this will the store that gets my business. Incidentally, the South store (on Macleod Trail) has a far deeper selection in a much smaller space, but nobody acknowledged me after half an hour there. Is that polite or oblivious?

* St. John's Music. Mostly band instruments, I was only there for 15 minutes. No instruments that interested me, and absolutely no acknowledgement from the staff that there was a customer in the store.

* Guitarworks. Ah, now this was interesting. Lots of guitars in a nice space, all set up and tuned nicely. I'd love this store if it weren't for the staff, but...
The sales guy "helping" me came back at least every two minutes to check on me. Yeah, I appreciate the portable stand to set my favorites aside. Now leave me the hell ALONE! Also, I tried a Cole Clark, which was quite nice. When I asked about the price, he told me I had to hear it plugged in. (a: Doesn't answer my question. b: None of the other guitars I tried had pickups - do you think it would be a major selling point for me?) Well, I tried it, and in the meantime, a couple asked him (in halting english) if he could show them how the guitar they had picked out would hook up to the amp. He TOOK THE GUITAR OUT OF THEIR HAND AND PUT IT AWAY, then told them that it would plug in just like the one I was playing. That was all he had to do with THOSE customers! At one point he stepped out, and the couple started asking me for help.
Meanwhile, another sales guy was helping a couple and their daughter pick out her first guitar. She was quite petite and wanted one that she could plug in, so he pulled down a Yamaha folk in their price range (~$450) and said "this is all I have that fits your requirements." He played a few riffs, and then left them to discuss it. I stuck my neck in at that point and handed them an A&L folk electric - pretty much identical specs, but cheaper, and (to my ears and fingers) a better guitar. When he came back, he was surprised that they had a second instrument, and said, "um...well...yeah, that's pretty similar."
Either he was clueless about their stock, or is making more money from the Yamahas. Either way, he shouldn't be selling guitars.

Anyways, they made me mad enough that I decided to register here just to beak off about it.


----------



## greco

I was very pleased with the service I recently received at MOJO MUSIC in Oakville.

Along with their fantastic selection of great gear, their approach to consignment sales is worth your time to investigate. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## julienpier

I used to go to Steve's in Montreal and was ALWAYS satisfied with their service even tho I am not the fastest bitch on the neck, they made me feel like home, were patient, remembered my gears, gave me tricks and tools. I am faithful to one salesman for he helped me a lot in my tone quest! 

I recently moved two footsteps from ItalMelodie... and I, to be honest, had the worst service in the history of customer service. Went there a couple of time because I told myself I can't judge a tree from one bad fruit and I figured out that if you're not a big buyer, they won't give a fly crap about you (me). I consider myself as a good customer; ready to pay the right price for what I want and always smiling. I do not say they are a bunch of shit bag but that I don't seem to fit in their world.

And what about Jack's music... the old man literally tells me "Go to Steve's" each time I ask him a question.


----------



## Ian Weston

And here is a shop where you can have those puppies repaired/modified/re-finished ect:

Ottawa Guitar Repair Shop


----------



## FrankyNoTone

I'll be in London (Ont) over the weekend and have a few hours to spare to browsing guitar shops and paying the usual browsing fee of "oh, just this set of strings and a few picks".

I noticed that Belle Air music has been assimilated by the L&M Borg Collective. Are they worth visiting now for something different or is it like any other L&M?


----------



## Robert1950

FrankyNoTone said:


> I'll be in London (Ont) over the weekend and have a few hours to spare to browsing guitar shops and paying the usual browsing fee of "oh, just this set of strings and a few picks".
> 
> I noticed that Belle Air music has been assimilated by the L&M Borg Collective. Are they worth visiting now for something different or is it like any other L&M?


No. It has been noted in some postings from the past in this forum that the music shops in London sorta suck. The assimilation of Belle Air is likely a improvement.


----------



## bw66

FrankyNoTone said:


> I'll be in London (Ont) over the weekend and have a few hours to spare to browsing guitar shops and paying the usual browsing fee of "oh, just this set of strings and a few picks".
> 
> I noticed that Belle Air music has been assimilated by the L&M Borg Collective. Are they worth visiting now for something different or is it like any other L&M?





Robert1950 said:


> No. It has been noted in some postings from the past in this forum that the music shops in London sorta suck. The assimilation of Belle Air is likely a improvement.


Actually, I kinda like some of the shops in London - I try to do a tour every year when we are there visiting family - a nice lazy day of too much coffee and checking out guitars (so it might be the day that I like and not the actual stores). I usually check out Walter's and Belle Aire in Masonville. They are not great stores, but occasionally you'll find something interesting - they are close to each other and Belle Aire is in the same plaza as a wonderful greasy spoon. I always stop by the London Guitar Shop downtown and usually buy some sheet music - it's probably the best of what London has to offer. You'll get the best customer service at Bellone's on York St. Just for fun, I stop by Matt's (easily the worst store in London - also now part of the L&M collective) just to assure myself that nothing ever changes.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Yep, did a drive by of the Belle Aire/Guitar Shop location and was going to skip but my daughter wanted to go see Batman who was standing outside the comic book store nearby. So we parked behind it and walked past an alley with some discarded mattresses and various other furniture that some homeless were probably crashing in. Not the worst store I've been in and not exciting except for some Duesenbergs on clearance due to the L&M buyout.

This is such a contrast with Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill that I was last at. Can't talk too much about the service but wow what a nice classy place, its worth the drive there just to check it out.


----------



## TPONLives

FrankyNoTone said:


> I'll be in London (Ont) over the weekend and have a few hours to spare to browsing guitar shops and paying the usual browsing fee of "oh, just this set of strings and a few picks".
> 
> I noticed that Belle Air music has been assimilated by the L&M Borg Collective. Are they worth visiting now for something different or is it like any other L&M?


I don't know about other people but Belleair music is just terrible. Terrible service, very rude (they were selling broken Vox amp in Masonville which I've purchased and when I tell them that it has problem with it, they throws the stuffs on the ground and saying they don't believe me because they just want to sell it for money. I've wasted more than $500 for that amp.) and when I bring my guitar or amp to get repaired, all they do is throw them in the corner and never give me a call to let me know if it's done or not (this was in London before checking out belleair music in Masonville). Even they have plenty of time to get the stuff fixed, they just sits there and don't do anything about it. I heard that the guitar repair man there has certificate but I don't see how he got it. They messed up wiring inside of my guitar and drilled 6 extra holes. Now, I'm stuck with this messed up Epiphone. After that, I never visited the store again. I don't recommend it.
This is the only guitar I have because I don't have money to buy expensive one or to upgrade but anyway. Walters Music is okay. I told them about the issue I had with VOX and they traded it off for Fender Mustang IV and I love it.


----------



## bzrkrage

blam said:


> Long-mcquade:
> I'd say your best bet for Gibson and Epiphone.
> 
> If Axe carried epi/gibs at competitive prices


Found out that L&M have the rights to Epi & Gibby's(thru Traynor company)
So Axe can't get them.

I have bought 3 guitars from L&M Calgary, the first time was fantastic.
Second time, not so much. I knew what I was looking for, had to ask for the guitar I phoned about (to see if they had stock) to be brought out.
When asked if there was anything similar, they assistant said " but this is the one you asked for"

Needless to say, I bought it anyway.

The other times I've been there with my kids they have been fantastic.
All round the 58th Street store is good.

Mother's (now L&M) in the NE, great.

Amps bought here,staff very friendly. Good deals too.

Axe are good help. they aren't really up for haggling, but hey. They don't seem to know what stock they have, looking for stuff on their website, they dont have in store.

Love to find a good Mum & Pop store, but still looking.

Any suggestions here in Calgary?


----------



## sulphur

Music stores other than L&M can carry Gibson and Epiphone.
They obviously have to go through Yorkville distributing too though.

I checked out a Gibson 339 at a local store.
Turned out that it was in need of nut work, so I asked if they get in any Epi 339s.
I was kind of interested in the split coil feature anyways.
The salesman told me that L&M has first dibs, then place an order of a few hundred guitars.
Everyone else gets to choose what's left over, if anything.
If the distributor is cleaned out, other stores have to wait for the next run of guitars.


----------



## Dave

sulphur said:


> The salesman told me that L&M has first dibs, then place an order of a few hundred guitars.
> Everyone else gets to choose what's left over, if anything.
> If the distributor is cleaned out, other stores have to wait for the next run of guitars.


That is completely untrue. 

I pick out guitars from availability lists from Gibson Custom in Nashville, Pick out guitars in person in Nashville, do regular and special orders all the time. All the time through the Canadian distributor Yorkville. I'd never settle for "what's left", and I don't think anyone is put in that position. As an independent Gibson dealer I can say we certainly have all the opportunity to get the best Gibsons available. You just have to actually try to do it and stock.


----------



## sulphur

Good to know Dave, thanks for the insight. I guess that I was fed a line of malarky.

It might have been a ploy to intice me into the higher ticket item too, who knows.

Knowledge is power. 8)


----------



## bzrkrage

Dave said:


> That is completely untrue.
> 
> I pick out guitars from availability lists from Gibson Custom in Nashville, Pick out guitars in person in Nashville, do regular and special orders all the time. All the time through the Canadian distributor Yorkville. I'd never settle for "what's left", and I don't think anyone is put in that position. As an independent Gibson dealer I can say we certainly have all the opportunity to get the best Gibsons available. You just have to actually try to do it and stock.


Thank for the heads up Dave.

I just heard that thru an employee from a non L&M chain, I stand corrected.


----------



## blam

bzrkrage said:


> Found out that L&M have the rights to Epi & Gibby's(thru Traynor company)
> So Axe can't get them.


anyone can get them. An Axe employee told me that Yorkville won't give them good pricing on Gibson stuff so they don't carry it since they'd make next to nothing or have to jack the price up. I believe this is bullshit, personally. it is ethically wrong as well as a conflict of interest for a distributor to discriminate certain buyers to keep a monopoly.

I personally believe Axe won't carry epiphone and Gibson because they want to push LTD and ESP likely because they have good margins on these products. As well, Axe caters mostly to metal and shredders so they probably won't see much sales on that end.


----------



## Mr scary

Killick said:


> In Kelowna, I like Lee's Music. Very friendly, low pressure staff. And on Saturdays, they have home made cookies!!
> 
> Unlike another place close by (starts with W...), where the staff would ignore you even if you were naked and your hair was on fire!!


you mean wentworth that place sucks


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I give Walters music in Masonville mall (London) a thumbs up.


----------



## Stringtown

Gatineau - Ottawa area:

Distoshop: http://www.distoshop.ca/en/ - Really nice people!


----------



## pedersenkirk

I always bring my guitars to Surfside Guitars in White Rock. Guy there was a touring guitarist for years before opening the shop. Knows his stuff, usually has a lot of vintage/used guitars and amps in the store and doesn't care if you play around with them.


----------



## Joesmith2510

Tundra Music's new location in Toronto is cozy and has some amazing 50s, 60s, 70s Fender & Gibsons along with a crazy amount of mouth watering Custom Shop Fender guitars & new Handbuilt Guilds and Eastman guitars in their acoustic room... Oh and they have atleast 25+ PRS at the location too...

They Finance online & In store.... and they take trade...

Check em out,

tundramusic.com

They just got the new Fender 68 Custom Princeton, Deluxe & Twin in and also the new Starcaster & Coronado re-issues...

Cheers!


----------



## parkhead

blam said:


> anyone can get them. An Axe employee told me that Yorkville won't give them good pricing on Gibson stuff so they don't carry it since they'd make next to nothing or have to jack the price up. I believe this is bullshit, personally. it is ethically wrong as well as a conflict of interest for a distributor to discriminate certain buyers to keep a monopoly.
> 
> I personally believe Axe won't carry epiphone and Gibson because they want to push LTD and ESP likely because they have good margins on these products. As well, Axe caters mostly to metal and shredders so they probably won't see much sales on that end.


well not just anyone can get anything ... you have to qualify as a dealer and support the line. 

Qualify: actually invest in stocking a representative selection ... 
Quailfy: if another dealer down the street has the line they may not open you up 
Support the line: provide display space and stock the product, you may also decide not to carry a conflicting line that sells copies of your main line 
(oh and pay your bill.... ahem) 
Support the line: you may have to provide proof of having a qualified service department 
from the distributor point of view the goal is to open as many dealers as possible so that the line is well represented in the marketplace 
and customers have a choice of retailers ... however the distributor must also be selective enough to make sure that the chosen dealers are focused on the line and represent the product ethically and service the customer well 

p


----------



## Kerry Brown

I'm looking for a shop to setup several electric guitars. I live in Squamish, BC, an hour north of Vancouver. I'd prefer a shop in West or North Vancouver. I've recently got back into playing guitar after a 30 year layoff. As well as playing I've become addicted to Craig's list. I have several guitars: Fender, Gibson, Ibanez, Godin I'd like to get a basic setup on. None of them have any major work needed. Can anyone recommend a good shop in West Van, North Van, or Vancouver? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tycho

Trussarts at Yorkdale!

No, really. I wandered into the John Varvatos boutique at Yorkdale tonight to indulge myself in some wildly expensive clothing. The Varvatos boutiques always have a rock and roll theme, and the Yorkdale boutique has a bunch of cool guitars and amps hanging around, including (count 'em) 6 Trussarts on the wall behind the counter. I said, "Nice guitars", and the very cute sales associate said, "Oh, you like the James Trussarts?", which won her major points in my book. She assured me they were all for sale, but I didn't check the prices. (List, I assume, but who knows?) I told her I played and she invited me to play them next time I'm in.


----------



## WCGuitars

Westcoast Guitars Vancouver Canada

http://www.westcoastguitarsvancouver.com


----------



## newfmp3

Does anyone have anyone they deal with at LA Music? contact? for the life of my every time I try to get info on a guitar they have I get nowhere. Killer is they have some nice gear, but customer service seems to be lacking.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

newfmp3 said:


> Does anyone have anyone they deal with at LA Music? contact? for the life of my every time I try to get info on a guitar they have I get nowhere. Killer is they have some nice gear, but customer service seems to be lacking.


I recall a thread a while back on this place. Least I think it was. Had some issues


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Finally checked out this shop. Turns out it just around the corner from my in-laws place which I've been going to for years. Never noticed it despite going to the adjacent Macs Convenience several times over the years. Really nice gear. Unfortunately my shoulder is steal immobile so I wasn't able to play anything. I'll definitely be back.



pedersenkirk said:


> I always bring my guitars to Surfside Guitars in White Rock. Guy there was a touring guitarist for years before opening the shop. Knows his stuff, usually has a lot of vintage/used guitars and amps in the store and doesn't care if you play around with them.


----------



## klarakos

MidTown Music in Sarnia is absolutely my favorite.Don and Peg have cut me so many deals over the years the years that I should be ashamed of myself!LOL! They're great people,and if they don't have it in stock,just ask,they will get it!
_______________
daily deals, online shopping sites, hot deals, best deals


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

auger said:


> hey guys....
> I was in Barrie today...
> and saw a place called Gilbert guitars.....fairly high end shop
> they had a few nice fender custom shop models...5 grand price range...
> Has anyone had any dealings with these guys....?
> I was hoping to find out their reputation before considering any purchases...
> they also carried Mesa boogie line of amps....
> 
> Auger


Gilbert's is my main shop. I have taken guitars in for repair, and they do an amazing job. Straight to the point repairs, they never sell you anything you don't need. I have bought amps from them as well. They know their stuff, competitive priced and really awesome team I highly recommend them in Barrie.

If you want just absolutley huge vulgar display of guitar power, you need to check out Cosmo's Music in Richmond Hill, ON. This place is massive with rooms for drums, keys, pro audio, brass, strings, and an airplane hanger for guitars/basses. They are a little pricey considering the real estate they have to pay for but the selection is out of this world. Also their repair team is like an Olympic team.

OK, htere are my two recommendations. I will not slag the stores I f'ing hate on here because thats noth right. (Umm.,.. Steve's) Sorry had to. I went into the unnamed store (disregard previous parentheses), and I got this from the salesman, "Kirk Hammet shops here, who the hell are you?", I responded, "Not your customer" and left.


----------



## Duster

Anybody tried shop.ca? It's kind of like a Canadian alternative to amazon. They have a huge musical instrument section, and the transactions are fulfilled by Cosmo. Not sure if they're the only one involved. I like the concept because they're aggregating retailers and providing the platform for them to sell online. So the customer gets online convenience, FREE SHIPPING, and a real Canadian bricks and mortar store gets the sale. I've been buying stuff there instead of amazon, and so far I'm happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Gilbert's is my main shop. I have taken guitars in for repair, and they do an amazing job. Straight to the point repairs, they never sell you anything you don't need. I have bought amps from them as well. They know their stuff, competitive priced and really awesome team I highly recommend them in Barrie.
> 
> If you want just absolutley huge vulgar display of guitar power, you need to check out Cosmo's Music in Richmond Hill, ON. This place is massive with rooms for drums, keys, pro audio, brass, strings, and an airplane hanger for guitars/basses. They are a little pricey considering the real estate they have to pay for but the selection is out of this world. Also their repair team is like an Olympic team.
> 
> OK, htere are my two recommendations. I will not slag the stores I f'ing hate on here because thats noth right. (Umm.,.. Steve's) Sorry had to. I went into the unnamed store (disregard previous parentheses), and I got this from the salesman, "Kirk Hammet shops here, who the hell are you?", I responded, "Not your customer" and left.


I've been to Gilbert's a couple of times, but I'm usually much closer to Music Pro, so I spend more time there. Both are good shops.

Can I ask what you said to the salesman that lead to his comment? I'm just curious, cause that's a pretty ridiculous thing for him to say.


----------



## fsone

I go to Balones music in London very good service and friendly staff.


----------



## fsone

I go to Pickers alley in Sarnia. They are great guy's and have lots of selection. They match prices of others and many times are a better price than most areas in southern ontario. They are one of the largest shops in southwestern ontario.


----------



## WCGuitars

Westcoast Guitars Vancouver Canada . 110 - 2741 East Hastings Street Vancouver . New Used and Vintage Guitars Since 1989. http://www.westcoastguitarsvancouver.com


----------



## WCGuitars

jxoco said:


> On the west coast;
> 
> crossroads guitar
> http://www.crossroadsguitar.com/
> 
> not just another music shop
> http://www.njams.net/index.cfm?page=home
> 
> not in canada but just 10 minutes south of the border
> Manna Music
> http://www.mannamusic.com/index.html
> 
> Long and Mcquade (multiple stores to choose from)
> http://www.longandmcquade.com/
> 
> Tom Lee music (like long and mcquade they have multiple stores here)
> http://www.tomleemusic.ca/main/music.cfm
> 
> Rufus' guitar shop
> http://www.rufusguitarshop.com/
> 
> Tapestry Music
> http://www.tapestrymusic.com/


Westcoast Guitars ( New, Used, And Vintage Guitars since 1989 )
http://www.westcoastguitarsvancouver.com


----------



## jbealsmusic

Why have I not seen this thread before? Man, I need to pay closer attention in these forums.


----------



## alphasports

+1 again on 12th Fret, plus Folkway in Guelph have a pro approach to (acoustic) things, they've sold a few for me on consignment over the years. I'm in Montreal but due to an apparent total void of competent store-based luthiers and stores where you'd actually want to buy something, I really don't buy anything here unless I'm desperate...it's really pretty sad. L+M recently moved in but they're a long way out of town and are, well, very L+M-ish 

So Kijiji (and this forum) for gear and Youtube for self help vids!


----------



## corailz

alphasports said:


> +1 again on 12th Fret, plus Folkway in Guelph have a pro approach to (acoustic) things, they've sold a few for me on consignment over the years. I'm in Montreal but due to an apparent total void of competent store-based luthiers and stores where you'd actually want to buy something, I really don't buy anything here unless I'm desperate...it's really pretty sad. L+M recently moved in but they're a long way out of town and are, well, very L+M-ish
> 
> So Kijiji (and this forum) for gear and Youtube for self help vids!


Depending of where you are in Montréal, there's a couple of great places like Lutherie MF on Guizot(Montreal), there is also Nantel Musique in Laval(Close to montreal) that has a great guitar tech...


----------



## Mooh

Well, I can handle a trip to The 12th Fret (Toronto), Folkway (Waterloo), The Kingston Guitar Shop (Kingston), and even L&M (Stratford, London), but not being much of a shopper I prefer light customer traffic and to get it over with quick. I'm only really interested in unusual things, as I feel I have the core requirements now. It doesn't take me long to assess what I see.

The local shop, Ernie King Music (Goderich) is managed by a friend and former band mate, and he does a pretty good job of looking after my enquiries, usually initiated by me by phone, email, or social network. Once or twice a month I wander over (it's within walking distance) to see what's hanging on the walls, chat a bit, and get the recent news, but otherwise I'm not much for hanging out. I might feel differently about hanging out if I wasn't working all the time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

The local shop near me is called Georgina Music Co. and it's a great place. The guy who owns it and you find working it almost exclusively is Joe, and he's very welcoming and talkative. Used to be in a band in the 70's called Leigh Ashford, which are pretty sweet! It's where I bought my 1972 Traynor YBA-1A, and last time I was in there he was refurbishing a 60's version. 

http://georginamusic.com/


----------



## cboutilier

I normally deal with the L&M in Bedford, NS. Bought my first guitar there before it was purchased by L&M and was known as Musicstop. I continue to go there, because the staff are very friendly, and knowledgable, and my biggest musical mentor works there as well. He always points me in the right direction because he knows my playing style so well, from my tones, to the very riffs I play. 

When I'm away for school in Truro, NS I deal with Mingo's Music there. It's a small shop dedicated to selling brands you can't buy at L&M. They know they cant compete with the buying power, so they work around it. They sell Hagstrom, Seagull, Schecter, and other brands like that. They are also a dealer for Vox and Blackstar amps. They are always a few dollars more expensive than L&M, but the 50 mile drive into the city makes up for that. Great little shop.


----------



## Mooh

Last week, one of my kids dragged me into an indoor market in London called Gibralter Market on Dundas Street East. I was surprised to find a music shop within, but wasn't surprised by what it carried, mostly cheap stuff that doesn't interest me. There was an Ovation or two and some middling Fender acoustics, maybe a Squier electric or two as well. I didn't care to look at prices, because well, I wasn't thinking of this thread while I was there. At least the sales guy was friendly and interested in the customers, not that I bought anything.

Why mention it then? I always treat music stores, regardless of their profile, as potential gold mines. Sometimes something great appears. I won't likely go there much but once in a while it doesn't hurt to have a look.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## white buffalo

*Cosmo's* is my closest shop and while their prices are a bit high, I've found some absolute _steals_ on used items there. Great CS Fender & Gibson selection, plus Suhr's and Tom Anderson's to your hearts content (if that's your bag). 

*Capsule* _was_ my favourite up until they royally screwed me earlier this year on a substantial purchase- an absolute nightmare. I do still keep tabs on what they get in though, just will be a while before I give them a dime of my money and will be super vigilant moving forward. Hard to completely cut ties as I'd been going there over a decade. 
I truly am bummed about how things transpired as I used to go in several times a week and they always got some nifty oddities that I dug in. 

*12th fret* has always been cool-- scored a great piece there a couple weeks back at a great price--, but I never like venturing out that far east and always get a bit of a snarky attitude from some of the guys. 

I gotta' say a recent favourite that stocks pretty much all the new amps I've been interested in is *The Guitar Shop* in Port Credit/Mississauga. Super cool guys with a bunch of great gear- they're all great players, too! 

*Shyboy & Tex *always have something cool (i.e. that '62 Duo Jet they've got now... DROOL) on the walls and I've known 'em for ages. 

Scott @ *Axe And You Shall Receive *is always super cool and inviting, especially considering he's based out of his home. 

*Moog* is great for pedals, but I detest the staff there, most of which never seem to know a thing about anything I'm interested in and just wreak of that Queen West higher-than-thou hipster attitude. 

*Tundra *is another great place for Custom Shop stuff, especially of the Fender variety. Ed's a cool guy and will cut you a deal. Recently played a KILLER _green_ 50's blackguard CS Tele there- legit one of the best playing/sounding ones I've encountered, but at $5900, no thanks.


----------



## Blind Dog

+1 Rufus' Guitar shop. (west coast) His restorations are amazing, and he's a real scholar too.


----------



## High/Deaf

I spent an hour or two at Blue Dog Guitars in North Van. http://bluedogguitars.com/

What a wonderful shop. Incredible inventory and Paul and Jenn couldn't be nicer people. Paul showed me a number of beautiful guitars (many out of my price range) from a number of local and international builders. He was very knowledgeable and explained lots of misunderstandings I had, regarding acoustics. Played a couple of Huss and Dalton's that just killed. And a fan-fretted Lowden (never played fanned frets before). 

All in all, just a wonderful time. I can see me buying a nice acoustic there somewhere down the road. 


Oh yea, if you go (and you should!!!), you should probably be OK with dogs. Loving them is even better.


----------



## Rick31797

if you like unusual things go to the Kingston guitar shop... www.coolguitars.ca






Mooh said:


> Well, I can handle a trip to The 12th Fret (Toronto), Folkway (Waterloo), The Kingston Guitar Shop (Kingston), and even L&M (Stratford, London), but not being much of a shopper I prefer light customer traffic and to get it over with quick. I'm only really interested in unusual things, as I feel I have the core requirements now. It doesn't take me long to assess what I see.
> 
> The local shop, Ernie King Music (Goderich) is managed by a friend and former band mate, and he does a pretty good job of looking after my enquiries, usually initiated by me by phone, email, or social network. Once or twice a month I wander over (it's within walking distance) to see what's hanging on the walls, chat a bit, and get the recent news, but otherwise I'm not much for hanging out. I might feel differently about hanging out if I wasn't working all the time.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve6D

When I was a rep, I had the pleasure of visiting dealers from Victoria to Newfoundland. For the most part, everyone who carried our guitars was a pretty damn good dealer. There were always a few, though, that I would always make a point of visiting whether they were due for a visit or not. If I was in the province, I went:

Tom Lee Music in Vancouver (the main store on Granville). Faron Andrei was "the guy" in the acoustic room.

Guitarworks in Calgary is one of the most ridiculous "guitar only" stores I've ever seen. They were never afraid to spend money on their facilities or on their stock, and were always one of my top dealers. Reed Shimozawa has an encyclopedic knowledge of all things guitar.

The Guitar Shop in Mississauga was my top indy dealer for a couple of years running. Brent Moss was the owner back then, but he's since sold the store and now works at a Mini dealer in, I think, Oakville.

The Twelfth Fret on Danforth is probably the coolest shop in Canada. Whether you want new, used or vintage, expensive or inexpensive, they have something to fit the bill. They also have one of the most well trained staffs in the country. Mike Gray or Nevin Douglass were my guys there.

Cosmo Music was cool just because of the sheer size of it. When it was built, I think it was the third largest music store in the world. They had a nice sized auditorium where we would do Road Shows.

Lauzon Music in Ottawa was always a fave of mine. They define "high end", from their selection of guitars to their selection of Steinway pianos. If you go, tell Dave I said hi.

Folkway was a funky little shop. I've never seen the new store, only the one in Guelph. Mark Stutman is a magician when it comes to working on acoustics, specifically old Martins.

The Arts was another fave of mine. They "got it", and always stocked well.

In Quebec City, Musique Gagne was a pretty good store. They completely renovated their acoustic room not long before I left Taylor, but I had the opportunity to do a Road Show there. It was one of the more memorable ones I'd done.

I love my life now outside of the MI industry, but I really do miss traveling around up there. Hell, I've probably seen more of Canada than most Canadians have!


----------



## High/Deaf

I miss the shwag. I accumulated a lot in the 5 or so years I was in the biz. I still have some MI t-shirts from way back - sadly they've shrunk horribly in the last 30 years.


----------



## Jim9guitars

Just got word that Renaissance Music in Kingston has been bought by Long and McQuade following the announcement that Gary Mullen, long time owner is retiring. It's been reported that Long and McQuade is keeping the the staff and hopes for a smooth transition. I hope they live up to that, they are taking over one of the biggest and best stores in Kingston. We do have some other excellent music stores here, just none as big. All the best to Gary.


----------



## Rick31797

That is big news, first Belleville now Kingston....Renaissance has always been a great store.. bought my first Gibson there from Gary...Wish him all the best...





Jim9guitars said:


> Just got word that Renaissance Music in Kingston has been bought by Long and McQuade following the announcement that Gary Mullen, long time owner is retiring. It's been reported that Long and McQuade is keeping the the staff and hopes for a smooth transition. I hope they live up to that, they are taking over one of the biggest and best stores in Kingston. We do have some other excellent music stores here, just none as big. All the best to Gary.


----------



## High/Deaf

Melomania in Roberts Creek. Just a very cool little shop I discovered on the Sunshine coast last week. If you're ever driving between Gibsons and Sechelt, just turn left at the only set of lights there (that's the directions I got from the clerk at the little nic-nac store at Gibsons - I love that small town vibe!!!)

And if you're ever there, try and figure out what song is charted on his treble clef steel security bars on the windows. Only a couple people have figured it out so far. (I wasn't one of them.....it's hard, it wraps around the building).


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Anyone remember Coultharts music in Ottawa? They were east of bank near the museum of man ( now called the museum of civilization, there's a joke there somewhere ). Anyways, I would go there in the 70s. The music store was on the ground floor of the house, and run by a man named Coulthart. He was a drummer.


----------



## ZeroGravity

Maybe this is old news, but I just discovered Fleet Sound in Ottawa (Bexley Place, Bells Corners). I had no idea it was there, but lots of gear and friendly staff. Orange, Fender, Blackstar, Gretsch, Charvel, Jackson etc etc


----------



## Steve112

My shop of choice is Long & McQuade in Abbotsford, with Tom Lee in Langley as my backup. Been a L&M guy since the late '60s, they've kept me in gear even without a job or much money.
Great guys, they always are extremely helpful and knowledgeable concerning new gear that I may be unfamiliar with and letting me try before I buy.


----------



## Steve112

Deleted, double post.


----------



## dleake

Anyone know where the best selection of Custom Shop Gibson guitars is in Ontario? I'm thinking True Historic, Standard Historic, Benchmark Collection, Collector's Choice, Made 2 Measure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert1950

dleake said:


> Anyone know where the best selection of Custom Shop Gibson guitars is in Ontario? I'm thinking True Historic, Standard Historic, Benchmark Collection, Collector's Choice, Made 2 Measure. Thanks in advance.


In Toronto, I am guessing 12th Fret and L&M downtown.


----------



## dleake

Robert1950 said:


> In Toronto, I am guessing 12th Fret and L&M downtown.


Ya ... Not much at either of those. Really wish Ontario could do a shop similar to Chicago Music Exchange or The Music Zoo or even Anderton's in the UK. Selection here for high end stuff is horrible in comparison.


----------



## bigboki

Cosmo perhaps?


----------



## dleake

bigboki said:


> Cosmo perhaps?


Sadly no.


----------



## Guest

Tundra Music advertises vintage guits.


----------



## dleake

laristotle said:


> Tundra Music advertises vintage guits.


Been there a few times and usually a couple nice vintage or used pieces but still no selection of new True Historic, Standard Historic, Benchmark Collection, Collector's Choice or Made 2 Measure Gibson's. Some Long & McQuade's have one or two Reissues from 2014 but that's about it.


----------



## Robert1950

Electric Guitars, Electric Guitars for Sale in Canada

This what is listed on the L&M Web Site for Gibson Custom Shop


----------



## dleake

Robert1950 said:


> Electric Guitars, Electric Guitars for Sale in Canada
> 
> This what is listed on the L&M Web Site for Gibson Custom Shop


Thank you. Yes have browsed that many times. Would really like to be able to try stuff out. Compare, contrast. Play and choose just the right one without having to order or guess. Thinking more along these lines but sadly I don't think it exists in Ontario. Maybe even Canada for that matter.


----------



## Guest

That would be my lottery dream guitar room .lol.


----------



## buyusfear

dleake said:


> Would really like to Thinking more along these lines but sadly I don't think it exists in Ontario. Maybe even Canada for that matter.


CME is pretty dope no doubt. Been there in person, and it's even better than photos.

Stang Guitars in Edmonton is getting there however, at least for us Canadians. They're pretty new ( but the owner and staff have been in the industry for years), and slowly building inventory, most of which is pretty AAA.
For example, they just got the very first two Friedman guitars into Canada.


----------



## leftysg

The image of those upper deck guitars appearing to hang over the edge is giving me vertigo!


----------



## Lakota

Thought I would add the PA Shop in London, or maybe they are called London Guitars (are inside, upstairs, and part of PA Shop) to the list. Just had an LP setup by them and very happy with the work.


----------



## zontar

buyusfear said:


> CME is pretty dope no doubt. Been there in person, and it's even better than photos.
> 
> Stang Guitars in Edmonton is getting there however, at least for us Canadians. They're pretty new ( but the owner and staff have been in the industry for years), and slowly building inventory, most of which is pretty AAA.
> For example, they just got the very first two Friedman guitars into Canada.


I am definitely checking that out if I ever get to Edmonton again.
It opened after the last time I was there.


----------



## Jaybo

Avenue guitars in Edmonton (world's worst guitar store) is having a huge sale. I'm inclined to think they're closing out. 50% off Godins right now and 30% off everything else.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Jaybo said:


> Avenue guitars in Edmonton (world's worst guitar store) is having a huge sale. I'm inclined to think they're closing out. 50% off Godins right now and 30% off everything else.


I noticed the sale as well...I'm tempted to make my first trip into that place despite all of the warnings not to bother with the place.


----------



## Rick31797

I was there once, about 5 yrs ago, while visiting Edmonton, they had so many guitars and amps, that you just had a narrow place to walk, could easily knock a guitar off a stand..By looking at the web site pictures it looks much better..


----------



## Jaybo

It used to be ridiculously narrow in there. Much better now, almost too much space which also makes me think they're closing out. Closed Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and all sales final. 
Some great deals right now though


----------



## zontar

Jaybo said:


> Avenue guitars in Edmonton (world's worst guitar store) is having a huge sale. I'm inclined to think they're closing out. 50% off Godins right now and 30% off everything else.


I have heard good things about them in the past--and the first time I was there it was good.
But any store can go downhill...
Sad to hear--but hopefully some of the Edmonton area members can get a good deal or two.


----------



## Percy

laristotle said:


> Tundra Music advertises vintage guits.



Tundra Music opened a store here in Hamilton Ontario awhile back.....The store is two blocks from where i live.....I had never played a Fender Custom Shop Strat but now play one weekly at Tundra.....4400.00 plus tax is out of my price range....


----------



## Rick31797

Percy said:


> Tundra Music opened a store here in Hamilton Ontario awhile back.....The store is two blocks from where i live.....I had never played a Fender Custom Shop Strat but now play one weekly at Tundra.....4400.00 plus tax is out of my price range....


They are looking for the people that think a 4400.00 guitar is better then a 3500.00 guitar ...


----------



## John Fisher

I just saw this post and do not if this store has been covered or not. I hope it has been. Mojo Music in Oakville has been great to deal with. The staff and Peter are super friendly and helpful. 

They are also a Keeley distributor which is how I found them after contacting Keeley direct. I drive from Hamilton to shop there rather than going to [email protected] and I do not mind it, well worth the drive.


----------



## Guest

Mojo's a good store.
I haven't been at their new location yet.
What's it's like (if you've to the old location)?


----------



## John Fisher

Sorry I was never at the old store


----------



## Guest

One of these days I'll have to check them out again.


----------



## sillyak

buyusfear said:


> CME is pretty dope no doubt. Been there in person, and it's even better than photos.
> 
> Stang Guitars in Edmonton is getting there however, at least for us Canadians. They're pretty new ( but the owner and staff have been in the industry for years), and slowly building inventory, most of which is pretty AAA.
> For example, they just got the very first two Friedman guitars into Canada.


I was in today for the first time (I don't often go to Edmonton).

Nice looking store, owner greeted me in a friendly way; but inventory was pretty slim IMO. A fair amount of empty wall space. There were a number of vintage amps, but no prices on any of them which drives me nuts. Same with pedals. With more inventory and some more price tags it would be fantastic.


----------



## SWLABR

I will try not to start ALL my posts with... "new here", but I am, so I've been trying to read as many threads as I can. 

I lived in Toronto for years, and loved Songbird, *alas*, it is no more. I bought my Samic acoustic there. I traded in my Vantage electric/acoustic w/cut-a-way. (basically a Tac knock-off). I asked them to just keep putting acoustics in my hand till I found one I liked. Don't tell me the name, don't tell me the price. I was there over an hour. They were great! I finally narrowed it down to 2. The Samic, which, up till then I had always thought very little of, and a Martin. The Samic was $600.00, the Martin was $3500.00. The Martin was better, absolutely, but not $2900.00 better, and I was not in a position to buy anything in that range anyway... They gave me a good deal on the trade, plus it was on sale, so I walked out with it for under $400 after taxes. I later found an article in Acoustic World naming it as "best bang for buck acoustics". Nice little validation after the fact. They were also super great upstairs when I assembled my Parts-o-caster. 

My two favorite stores now, are Folkway (although I liked it better when they were in Guelph) and Long & McQuade Cambridge. The guys in that particular L&Mc are great. I'm in there a lot, but most of them know me by name, and use it. Sometimes I just go in to peruse, with no intention of buying anything, but are still super cool. The amount of times I've jammed in the acoustic room with any one of those guys. I like using the chain guys for big purchases mostly for tracing. They can pull up receipts from years long past. 
As for Folkway, they are the only ones I let work on my guitars! Ryan is a top notch tech. As I said, I preferred the Guelph location over the Waterloo one, but hey.... can't live in the past. 

Someone listed Murphy's in Niagara Falls. They are good too. Although not too much high-end stuff, they usually have good prices, and are easygoing. I bought my Epiphone Wildkat there. They do have, or can get American Fender and Gibson, but they usually only stock MIM stuff, or Epiphone. I went to a clinic on recording and micing there. Great speaker. 
Staying in the Niagara Region, what was once Ostenek's is now a L&Mc. Their inventory of the odd has diminished since the takeover, but are still OK. Central in Welland is the areas best though. Mark in the PA room is just about the best store associate I've dealt with in any store! I bought my board and mains from them based on his expertise. Tech and Sales guy Darren is always up for a musical chat too. One negative, and I'm not the only person to say this, but they become exponentially nicer to you after a large purchase. They are good, don't get me wrong, but when I was just buying strings/pedals/books/straps, they were nice, but after I bought a guitar (or two) and the PA, they do a little extra now. 
I hate to use this platform to knock, but I am weary of Thorold Music these days. Their return policy is exchange only, so if you don't like something, you have to take store credit, or you can only trade up, meaning spend more, and it's usually the same brand. My buddy's wife bought him a little Peavey PA. It wasn't big enough, so he went to return it. He ended up having to upgrade, still a Peavey, and spending a ton more. He could have bought a bigger/better system for around the same, but he was already a couple hundred in with the store.


----------



## iamthehub

laristotle said:


> Mojo's a good store.
> I haven't been at their new location yet.
> What's it's like (if you've to the old location)?


Their new store is much smaller but more cozy and intimate. Still the best place for boutique and hard to find pedals. 

Also, when you're there make sure you pick up a bottle of their mojo hot sauce!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

iamthehub said:


> Also, when you're there make sure you pick up a bottle of their mojo hot sauce!!


Well, I'll be dipped ..


----------



## greco

@Hamstrung invited me to join him on a recent outing to guitar stores. I had been to Mojo many times in the past and Peter's (the owner) new store is certainly much, much smaller than the previous store. He told us that his focus is boutique pedals. 

However, pedals and hot sauce are one thing...*his freshly brewed coffee is the best I have had in years!! (and I know @Hamstrung was impressed with it also) BE SURE TO TRY A CUP!!*

There was a very nice Heritage guitar that was being offered at a reasonable price. One does not often see this brand of guitars and Mojo is/was one of the few Canadian distributors.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> his freshly brewed coffee is the best I have had in years!! .. BE SURE TO TRY A CUP!!


I definitely have to make my way down there now!
Thank you Dave.


----------



## FreewayJam

Lakota said:


> Thought I would add the PA Shop in London, or maybe they are called London Guitars (are inside, upstairs, and part of PA Shop) to the list. Just had an LP setup by them and very happy with the work.



+1 on London Guitars / PA Shop n London.
The two guys ( that i know ) opened up the Guitar store upstairs about 2 years ago.
The owners i have dealt with - Bungie and Boris - are terrific to deal / work with. They have actually
purchased a Fender Custom Shop Strat and some vintage guitars and amps from me. The definition
of a small independant shop trying to make a go of things, which they seem to be doing, and hopefully
will continue to do well in the future.

Lots of used guitars and amps when i was there in August.


----------



## NorlinNorm

greco said:


> @Hamstrung invited me to join him on a recent outing to guitar stores. I had been to Mojo many times in the past and Peter's (the owner) new store is certainly much, much smaller than the previous store. He told us that his focus is boutique pedals.
> 
> However, pedals and hot sauce are one thing...*his freshly brewed coffee is the best I have had in years!! (and I know @Hamstrung was impressed with it also) BE SURE TO TRY A CUP!!*
> 
> There was a very nice Heritage guitar that was being offered at a reasonable price. One does not often see this brand of guitars and Mojo is/was one of the few Canadian distributors.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yeah, Mojo was great with my Heritage H150cm replacement bridge!
Nice folks!


----------



## cdntac

Percy said:


> Tundra Music opened a store here in Hamilton Ontario awhile back.....The store is two blocks from where i live.....I had never played a Fender Custom Shop Strat but now play one weekly at Tundra.....4400.00 plus tax is out of my price range....


I've sent a few emails lately to Tundra inquiring about some Les Pauls. I've even used the contact form in their website. 

Zero response. 

Yeah, I could call but I often forget to do so during the day and email is convenient. 

Gotta wonder why they have their email address listed and a contact form on their website if they don't want to respond to it.


----------



## Avro Arrow

My personal favourite is The Guitar World Mississauga. Great guys there!
http://www.theguitarworld.com/


----------



## ShredRexGuitar

Wait a second....you mean there are other stores aside from Long &McQuade?!?

Just kidding although they seem to have pretty much taken over Ontario. Aside from L&M, Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill is an amazing store to visit. Guitarworks is Calgary is also another place I purchased from.


----------



## zontar

ShredRexGuitar said:


> Wait a second....you mean there are other stores aside from Long &McQuade?!?
> 
> Just kidding although they seem to have pretty much taken over Ontario. Aside from L&M, Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill is an amazing store to visit. Guitarworks is Calgary is also another place I purchased from.


Well they do seem to be L&M's main competition, especially with Axe closing in the spring...


----------



## ShredRexGuitar

So they did close....I wondered. Too bad.


----------



## zontar

ShredRexGuitar said:


> So they did close....I wondered. Too bad.


They close in the spring...2018


----------



## ShredRexGuitar

Guess I better check their website for a sale...


----------



## Dorian2

I didn't know that Axe is closing in Calgary...wonder what the story for the Edmonton shop is.


----------



## Avro Arrow

ShredRexGuitar said:


> Wait a second....you mean there are other stores aside from Long &McQuade?!?
> 
> Just kidding although they seem to have pretty much taken over Ontario. Aside from L&M, Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill is an amazing store to visit. Guitarworks is Calgary is also another place I purchased from.


Long & McQuade - The McDonald's of music stores.
LA Music - The Burger King of music stores.
Cosmo's - The Harvey's of music stores.
Guitar Center - The White Castle of music stores.


----------



## Pjfan12

I had never heard of Fleet Pro Sound and Lighting, until a buddy at work mentioned it last week. I checked it out and its got close to 300 guitars on the walls, I was pleasantly surprised. Lots of brands except for Gibson/Epiphone... I'll probably make my next purchase there... It's in Bell's Corners in Ottawa off Robertson near where Richmond -Baseline meet... Tons of equipment as well...


----------



## rwe333

Lauzon Music in Ottawa
12th Fret in Toronto


----------



## jbealsmusic

Pjfan12 said:


> I had never heard of Fleet Pro Sound and Lighting, until a buddy at work mentioned it last week. I checked it out and its got close to 300 guitars on the walls, I was pleasantly surprised. Lots of brands except for Gibson/Epiphone... I'll probably make my next purchase there... It's in Bell's Corners in Ottawa off Robertson near where Richmond -Baseline meet... Tons of equipment as well...


They used to be a PA/FOH rental place only. I've been in bands that used them many times. Of course, that was 15-20 years ago. Didn't know they branched out into gear sales. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## zontar

Avro Arrow said:


> Long & McQuade - The McDonald's of music stores.
> LA Music - The Burger King of music stores.
> Cosmo's - The Harvey's of music stores.
> Guitar Center - The White Castle of music stores.


So who is Wendy's?
Who is A&W?


----------



## Dorian2

Anyone from Edmonton or elsewhere go near Lillo's on Whyte? I'm going to try to be as fair as possible, but they seemed seedy back in the day and looking at some of the offering on their site lately.....doesn't seem to have changed a lot. Some of their prices are whack.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Dorian2

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, lots of high priced junk. They've been like that since the 80's. I had some bad experiences with staff/owners back in the 90's and since then have probably only gone in there once every 3 years or so. Not sure how they stay open.


I didn't want to go at them too hard because of the guitar community spirit here, but since you replied with that.....yeah. I had a really bad experience with the store and the owners in the early 90's as well, so I just stayed clear until last year. Walked into a run down, dingy, and very musty shop that looked have torn down from some construction only to be faced with over priced cheap guitars and other instruments for the most part. I thought they'd be shut down long before some of the other old classics like Gordon P, Mothers, Avenue....although Gordon Price and Mothers was bought out/part of L&M at some point if I recall correctly. Hard to support local shops when they are run like a shitty Pawnshop that over prices their goods.


----------



## johnnyshaka

I was in there last year, more or less, by mistake. My sister-in-law wanted to buy my daughter a new uke for her bday so I suggested we head to L&M on Whyte Ave. to have a look and then we could all go for lunch. My brother-in-law parks around the corner but sends us ahead as he had to call work and said he'd meet us at the store so off we went.

As we're looking at ukes my phone starts to buzz and it's my brother-in-law wondering where we are. I told him we're looking at ukes and then he says he is, too. I look around and don't see him anywhere. He's known for being a joker so I walk around the ENTIRE store and he's nowhere to be found. Yet, he insists he's got a uke in his hands and even strums it. WTF?

Well, I walk out of L&M and look down the sidewalk in both directions and suddenly notice another music store three shops down from L&M!! LOL.

And there's my brother-in-law strumming away on a uke. I walked in and had a look around but didn't stay longer than a couple of minutes because there weren't many guitars (or ukes) in there and it was VERY small with plenty of dust on EVERYTHING. Buh bye!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Dorian2

Almost forgot about Alfies. They're great for Acoustic/Classical stuff, and the Main guitar tech is VERY experienced. He did me a big favor with a Nut job and setup extraordinaire on an old Epiphone Classical when I was 17 and didn't know F... all about how guitars worked.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## TTHX

Not sure if people have gone to LA Music in Mississauga recently but I went today. Apparently if they have a model in stock brand new in box they won't let you play it. I asked to see a guitar and got told to play a different guitar that's the same model but in a different colour. Excuse is that most of their customers want to buy brand new untouched stuff. I was able to convince them to let me "touch/hold it". Wasn't even brand new in box condition. I'm absolutely shocked that a guitar store would not let you physically play a guitar before buying. Last time I go there.


----------



## greco

TTHX said:


> Last time I go there.


You are in excellent company.


----------



## zontar

TTHX said:


> Not sure if people have gone to LA Music in Mississauga recently but I went today. Apparently if they have a model in stock brand new in box they won't let you play it. I asked to see a guitar and got told to play a different guitar that's the same model but in a different colour. Excuse is that most of their customers want to buy brand new untouched stuff. I was able to convince them to let me "touch/hold it". Wasn't even brand new in box condition. I'm absolutely shocked that a guitar store would not let you physically play a guitar before buying. Last time I go there.


L&M let me play an out of the box Ibanez SR500F--I did buy it and knew I was buying it as soon as I held it.
But I wouldn't have bought it otherwise


----------



## cdntac

TTHX said:


> Not sure if people have gone to LA Music in Mississauga recently but I went today. Apparently if they have a model in stock brand new in box they won't let you play it. I asked to see a guitar and got told to play a different guitar that's the same model but in a different colour. Excuse is that most of their customers want to buy brand new untouched stuff. I was able to convince them to let me "touch/hold it". Wasn't even brand new in box condition. I'm absolutely shocked that a guitar store would not let you physically play a guitar before buying. Last time I go there.


They've gone to their stock room and dug out R9s and R8s for me to try. 

Years ago, when my wife and I were in our mid 20s, she had to buy a new car as she had been rear-ended by a hit and run driver. We went to a dealership in Pickering on Kingston Ave (can't even recall what dealership it was now). We told the sales guy we were looking to spend about $10G. He immediately showed us a $15G car that we could "take on a test drive around the parking lot". We just looked at each other with amazement and left. 

Some sales guys really do make you shake your head and laugh.


----------



## Robert1950

There have been complaints about LA Music's in store and online serve popping up for a number of years now.


----------



## Robert1950

Dorian2 said:


> Anyone from Edmonton or elsewhere go near Lillo's on Whyte? I'm going to try to be as fair as possible, but they seemed seedy back in the day and looking at some of the offering on their site lately.....doesn't seem to have changed a lot. Some of their prices are whack.


I walk by that store a lot, but have always avoided walking in, even though I live just under 4 blocks away. Just seems odd and not overly inviting to me. And it has been there over 50 years. It is also about 3 storefronts from L&M Whyte (former Gordon Price store). The L&M is a nice little store, has a good little acoustic room and a number of the staff know me my name. I have never had a problem ordering little things not usually in stock. Further reason not go in. Stang Music and the Acoustic Music Store are not too far away either, so......


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> I walk by that store a lot, but have always avoided walking in, even though I live just under 4 blocks away. Just seems odd and not overly inviting to me. And it has been there over 50 years. It is also about 3 storefronts from L&M Whyte (former Gordon Price store). The L&M is a nice little store, has a good little acoustic room and a number of the staff know me my name. I have never had a problem ordering little things not usually in stock. Further reason not go in. Stang Music and the Acoustic Music Store are not too far away either, so......


I'm really surprised those guys at Lillo's are still open. I worked there in the 90's for a very short time and the Owners are as seedy as the store looks. Terribly inept ownership there. They're wannabe's IMO.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> I'm really surprised those guys at Lillo's are still open. I worked there in the 90's for a very short time and the Owners are as seedy as the store looks. Terribly inept ownership there. They're wannabe's IMO.


Every time I've been in Edmonton & been down that way they've been closed...
I was interested in checking it out--just based on comments like this...


----------



## bw66

Dorian2 said:


> I'm really surprised those guys at Lillo's are still open. I worked there in the 90's for a very short time and the Owners are as seedy as the store looks. Terribly inept ownership there. They're wannabe's IMO.


Money laundering operation?


----------



## Dorian2

bw66 said:


> Money laundering operation?


Unlikely, just kinda shitty people. But you never know. Didn't know much about them honestly.


----------



## Chandra

Anyone else currently having trouble with Tundra Music? I've been given the run-around for the last few weeks. I ordered a couple cheap pedals from them since the middle of June, but their communication has been horrible! The employee at the shop on Jones and I had a ten minute "conversation" this past Sunday where he repeatedly dodged my request for a refund and denied any accountability when he said the pedals would be in by the end of last week (spoiler alert...they never came). I asked if the manager could get in touch with me on Tuesday, which he said he'd pass along that request...guess what? No contact.

I've heard of people having issues with Tundra with their online purchases and with more expensive guitars, but I ordered three Behringer pedals in person to be delivered to the store that costed about 200 collectively. I've only received 1/3 of the items and have gotten bullshit excuses about their "supplier and distribution centre and shipping" blah, blah, blah. 

Is this a lost cause? I don't mind waiting a bit longer for my items, but some clarity would be nice. I don't mind the staff and have had some decent talks with them, but the unprofessionalism that I've received over the last few weeks is very frustrating.


----------



## Dorian2

Hey @Chandra . I can't help you with any personal experience, except for the fact that after being a member here for a bit, I wouldn't consider Tundra a viable option to buy Nothing, Nineteen. Nada. Zilch. Zero. 

There have been a number of complaints about this company for a while and it sounds like the same sorry tale. Here's a link on the forum for the Tundra thread.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/tundra-music.72828/

Some of it might sound familiar to you. Apparemtly they're a bunch of Ass Clowns.


----------



## LowWatt

Heading to Montreal over the labour day long weekend. Any recommended shops for used instruments?


----------



## 1SweetRide

LowWatt said:


> Heading to Montreal over the labour day long weekend. Any recommended shops for used instruments?


There used to be a small shop crammed full of old amps and guitars just down from where Steve's Music used to be.


----------



## LowWatt

Thanks 1SR. If anyone knows where this would be or the name, it's appreciated. That sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## 1SweetRide

LowWatt said:


> Thanks 1SR. If anyone knows where this would be or the name, it's appreciated. That sounds like my kind of place.


Try Google Streetview and go west from the old Steve's location. If you hit the main n/s thoroughfare, you've gone to far. It's in the same block of where Steve's was before they moved.


----------



## LowWatt

1SweetRide said:


> Try Google Streetview and go west from the old Steve's location. If you hit the main n/s thoroughfare, you've gone to far. It's in the same block of where Steve's was before they moved.


Do you remember where the old location was?. I've never been there before.


----------



## 1SweetRide

LowWatt said:


> Do you remember where the old location was?. I've never been there before.


With a little bit of Google Street View sleuthing, I was able to find the old location for Steve's with the moving sale signs still on the windows. Looks like the place I was referring to is 77 rue Saint-Antoine W. Here's the store:


----------



## LowWatt

Amazing. Thank you so much! Looks like my kind of place.


----------



## LowWatt

Looks like it went out of business in the last year.


----------



## 1SweetRide

LowWatt said:


> Looks like it went out of business in the last year.


Aw, that's too bad. Sorry, I don't know of any other shops than the usual ones. If you haven't been to Steve's new location and you do go, share some pics. I haven't been able to get there since.


----------



## rollingdam

Try Kitt's music-no website but they have a Facebook page. If Jack's music has closed-good riddance


----------



## Moosehead

Moog audio has/had a shop on st laurent when I was there. Ital melodie was ok. Not as cool as Jack's, too bad they closed, that block used to have a couple music stores in a row. I think mtl craigslist or kijiji was the best for oddities and deals though.


----------



## TVvoodoo

Looking for suggestions on these combos for the Golden Wolf

Without a buffing wheel of any sort in house, I can't get a mirror finish, but she's close enough for this cowboy...










Now our attention turns to themes.... some mockup permutations

Theme 1 "Just a splash of Creme"










Theme 2 " I'll take it Black""










Theme 3 "Half and Half" 
(Found a matching zebra bucker)










Theme 4 "Double-Double"










I could also go zebra bridge and creme up front, didn't take that picture, call it theme 5 "Heavy Creme"

Anything jump out here for you guys like head and shoulders above?


----------



## greco

I'll take mine Black.


----------



## Guest

With that body, I'd go #4.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> With that body, I'd go #4.


That would be an alternate choice for me also.


----------



## Jimmy The Gent

laristotle said:


> With that body, I'd go #4.


Hi, is that fat freddy's cat from the fabulous freak bros as your avatar? Wow, brings back some memories from high school.


----------



## Guest

Freddy Scat, yup.


----------



## Jimmy The Gent

I had a lot of their comic books back when. Gilbert Shelton. The books were expensive and hard to get and a friend that borrowed them moved away without returning them.


----------



## Guest

That sucks! I still have mine. 8 issues I think.


----------



## Mooh

The local mom’n’pop music shop, Ernie King Music, is now carrying Gibson products. It was always an Epiphone dealer but yesterday there was a Gibson acoustic, an SG, and 3 or 4 Les Pauls. A gold top sold while I was there. Hope they can make a go of it, it’s a tough market.


----------



## Buzz

Splash of cream.


----------



## analogic

Not sure if this is the correct thread, but I also don't know if this warrants its own thread. I've been really itching to do a refinish on an AVRI Jazzmaster I recently picked up for an insanely good price.

I've just always longed for a Burgundy Mist/Andonized Gold guard combo. Also thinking of throwing in some Lollar Firebirds in there. Fano inspired. 

I've just never really had a customized guitar experience, and since my investment was so low on the guitar, I've got some extra money to put into it and really make it my own. Can anyone point me in the right direction for someone in the Toronto area that can handle a project like this?


----------



## Gilmore Guitars Inc

www.gilmoreguitars.ca
In Red Deer, Alberta
I build and I fix and I usually have a pot of coffee on.


----------



## amplituden

I would reach out to Shyboy of Shyboy and Tex. Shyboy & Tex Repair Co.




analogic said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread, but I also don't know if this warrants its own thread. I've been really itching to do a refinish on an AVRI Jazzmaster I recently picked up for an insanely good price.
> 
> I've just always longed for a Burgundy Mist/Andonized Gold guard combo. Also thinking of throwing in some Lollar Firebirds in there. Fano inspired.
> 
> I've just never really had a customized guitar experience, and since my investment was so low on the guitar, I've got some extra money to put into it and really make it my own. Can anyone point me in the right direction for someone in the Toronto area that can handle a project like this?


----------



## anothersixstringer

....


----------



## discrete.infinity

Robert1950 said:


> There have been complaints about LA Music's in store and online serve popping up for a number of years now.


I grew up in that area. Haven't been shopping for guitars down there in years but you can walk out of LA Music into The Guitar Shop and buy gear from an authorized dealer ... I was always happy doing business at The Guitar Shop.


----------



## discrete.infinity

In Montreal, Moog music is super cool. Probably more well known for Synths and Midi controllers but they probably have one of the bigger selections of boutique pedals you can find .... I think most of the people working there are musicians and gear lovers and I don't think they work on commission. Moog audio also sponsors a lot of local events and is generally just a positive influence on music culture in Montreal in general.

Sherwood music in Kitchener has a nice selection of pedals, amps and probably the biggest selection of strings Ive ever seen (if you are looking for lesser used gauges or something). Ive also had a good experience returning stuff there as well (it happens).


----------



## sillyak

I went into 53rd street music in Red Deer today. Outside is still the same. Inside there are L&M tags on everything. Talked to a staff member and he said two weeks ago L&M took over.

Don't know what to think of it. It was a pretty good store.


----------



## zontar

sillyak said:


> I went into 53rd street music in Red Deer today. Outside is still the same. Inside there are L&M tags on everything. Talked to a staff member and he said two weeks ago L&M took over.
> 
> Don't know what to think of it. It was a pretty good store.


Hmm, I found this online:


> Effective today 53rd Street Music is under new ownership and will be renamed. THANK YOU to all our customers for making 53rd Street Music a household name for many years in Red Deer. The store is closed today for the transition. This page will no longer be active.


but their website redirects to St John's Music.


----------



## sillyak

53rd Street was either owned by or a franchise of St. John's music. They always had some sort of link to it on their site.

Definitely a L&M now.

The staff all looked the same so that's good.

Wonder what changes it will bring.


----------



## zontar

sillyak said:


> 53rd Street was either owned by or a franchise of St. John's music. They always had some sort of link to it on their site.
> 
> Definitely a L&M now.
> 
> The staff all looked the same so that's good.
> 
> Wonder what changes it will bring.


Ok--that makes sense--thanks for clarifying.
I'll check that out next time I'm in Red Deer (& I had visited 53rd Street before--I liked it)


----------



## robertkoa

Acemate - AKA Prestige Guitars - one of the very few to spec and produce a 25.5" Scale Semi Hollow although originally they had a full hollow :





I hate Bigsbys but listen to how fat the tone is - this Guitar was hollow and about 17.5 inches wide.
You can hear it can do Clean Hendrix and reasonable Jazz type clean tones [ it is not being played that way here - use your imagination.lol]

OK so now they have again rare set neck semi hollow 20 fret neck PU placement at 21st fret - should be warm and fat on neck '59 - BUT it sounds thinner than it should almost like a Mahogany Tele with humbucker at neck etc. do you agree ?






So THIS Guitar Double Cut ( made mostly in Korea but specced by Prestige Canada and Canadian Woods above must have a Center Block that is not helping the tones .

I have been trying to convince these guys to make a full hollow except block under bridge about 4 to 5 inches mahogany...( like the single cutaway in 1st video but 16 inches wide - NO BIGSBY - a stoptail ) 
And the rest hollow for full warm neck tones and coil cuts for vaguely Strat/Tele tones. But they say they need to order 6 at a time and assume I must be crazy ...I have a very thick sounding Solid Koa Strat ( not Fender ) and do not collect guitars so IF I buy an Axe to cover the thicker tones - it should be a thicker clean .

Anyone ever play one of the Prestige Semi Hollows or full hollow bodies - think of a fatter than a 335 neck tone but in 25.5" scale .

No bolt ons - anyone up in Canada making set neck hard tail 25.5" scale Hollows ?

All that spruce up there ...

The Larivee RS4 - even though solid body IF it had the neck PU right against the fretboard might have done it ...but it is thinner sounding than a LP or 335 in neck position.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Tycho

I went by Ring Music on Harbord Street in Toronto over the weekend and the store was completely empty. Everything inside it is gone. There's no sign posted saying that it has permanently closed, but it sure looks like it is. Also, the website is gone. (If you go to that URL now, you get directed to an online pharmacy.)

Even before the pandemic, I had gotten the feeling that John might be getting ready to close up shop. The level of inventory was down and it didn't look like it was being replaced. If it's truly gone, I'm sad to see it go. I've owned a bunch of wonderful Fenders that I bought there, and a lovely Gretsch that I still have. And John always did great work on my guitars.


----------



## Davecnc

For those into nitro custom finishes 
LewisCustomGuitars.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Junction guitar in Ontario 








Guild Newark St. Collection Starfire I DC | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## tdotrob

I did a search but couldn’t find in this thread GuitarBrando here in Edmonton.

LSL, Caparison, Fano, Balaguer, Strandberg, Victory, PRS. Has lots your not gonna find on the walls at the regular CAD stores and super awesome to deal with.

In the same building as Leprechaun FX which is another awesome dude to deal with for boutique pedal needs.










Edmonton's Guitar, Amp and Pedal Store


Edmonton Guitar Shop Dealer for Paul Reed Smith PRS, Balaguer, Revv Amps, Caparison, Fano Guitars, LSL, Strandberg, Victory Amps, Line 6 Helix, Yamaha, Heritage Guitars, Larrivee Guitars, Duesenberg Paul Reed Smith Canada, LSL Guitars Canada, Fano Guitars Canada Canada Guitar Store



guitarbrando.com













Guitar Store Edmonton | Boutique Pedals at Leprechaun FX


Edmonton's #1 guitar store. Shop Leprechaun FX for unique, hard to find and top shelf boutique pedals, guitars, pedalboards, amps, effects, accessories and guitar repair since 2014.




www.leprechaunfx.com


----------



## PBGas

Guitar Brando is awesome! Brandon is a great guy to deal with, no question! Great communication and very fast shipping! 

I recently got a brand new PRS DW CE 24 from him that is amazing! No fears getting a guitar from him!


----------



## tdotrob

PBGas said:


> Guitar Brando is awesome! Brandon is a great guy to deal with, no question! Great communication and very fast shipping!
> 
> I recently got a brand new PRS DW CE 24 from him that is amazing! No fears getting a guitar from him!
> View attachment 360730


That is beautiful!


----------



## Gimli8

Fairly new to the forum. This thread was really helpful. A couple stores like capsule didn’t come up in my google searches. Bought 2 from them so far👍


----------



## northern1

I just bought an EVH striped Relic Frankie guitar with case from Axe ‘N Gear Music in Walkerton Ontario, a very good experience.
They do free shipping on some orders I’m guessing over a certain value. Ask for Darryl. Good luck!





Walkerton Ontario's Largest and Only Two Level Music Store


The very best selection of all musical instruments for the Walkerton, Hanover and Grey Bruce area, as well as shipping coast to coast since 2007.




www.axengearmusic.ca


----------



## Wucan

My guitar store experience in Victoria:

Guitar Plus - Awesome little store. Carries lots of Godins and lesser known but still quality brands like Reverend and Cort. Also a very good spot for finding nice or vintage second-hand guitars. Has a fantastic tech (Roland) which has done all kinds of stuff for me, from neck shims to profile reshaping. 

Old Town Strings - No better place to take your acoustic guitar for a repair. Absolute top quality work.

Alloy Music - Small operation in Langford. Mostly carries budget guitars but is home to a does-everything tech. 

Tom Lee Music - Vancouverites know them already - big box store, but most of the staff can do basic tech work. Very generous with returns, shipping guitars from other locations and the such. Occasionally has B-Stock and NOS sales most other stores can't match. Free shipping for brand new items within Canada. The Victoria location also sells some of their gear via Reverb.

Long & McQuade - Same old.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

Another vote for the Arts Newmarket. Good guys and most are musicians, plus they have a huge selection. Waay better customer service than the Cosmo sprawlmart in R.H.


----------



## JRtele

northern1 said:


> I just bought an EVH striped Relic Frankie guitar with case from Axe ‘N Gear Music in Walkerton Ontario, a very good experience.
> They do free shipping on some orders I’m guessing over a certain value. Ask for Darryl. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkerton Ontario's Largest and Only Two Level Music Store
> 
> 
> The very best selection of all musical instruments for the Walkerton, Hanover and Grey Bruce area, as well as shipping coast to coast since 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axengearmusic.ca


Picked up 2 leather straps from him last week after working it out through reverb. Not a bad dude.


----------



## Anthony88

Jeff MacKillican said:


> Another vote for the Arts Newmarket. Good guys and most are musicians, plus they have a huge selection. Waay better customer service than the Cosmo sprawlmart in R.H.


just bought a PRS from them, amazing service, super friendly. It’s about an hour drive from me, and I would gladly make the drive to buy anything from them


----------



## GLA524

I would recommend Capsule Music in Toronto. Mark & Peter are the best and do good business.


----------



## Spencer Jose

Hello all! I run a store in Sudbury Ontario called Cosmic Daves Guitar Shop. We deal in boutique, alternative brands, and vintage gear. Cheers



https://www.cosmicdavesguitarshop.com/


----------



## elburnando

This may not be the right place for this, but has anyone ever heard of a shop called MusicM in Mississauga? I went to check it out, it's hidden in an industrial plaza. He sells straight up counterfeits of all brands, Chibsons, Fenders, PRS, EVH..and 9ther stuff like Yamaha pianos. At first glance, I couldn't believe his stock, as he led me to the back of his warehouse/office to the guitars. I quickly realized why they weren't so easy to see. He claims they are either "refurbished" or "on consignment" and he doesn't know anything about them. Yeah okay. I saw a woman paying for a fake Yamaha piano, and I tried to tell her it was fake but she told me to "stay in my lane" and I was just trying to get it for myself. 🙄
He also sells "top quality" Chinese strings. They're so good that they sell out fast. He only had one pack left, which was keeping his desk level. I didn't get a chance to gauge how good the quality of the guitars were though. Seems he assembles them there.

Edit: I should have mentioned, counterfeits are the ONLY items he sells. He even sells fake Frank Bros, TunaTone, larivee etc..


----------



## GouldyGuitar

Jeff MacKillican said:


> Another vote for the Arts Newmarket. Good guys and most are musicians, plus they have a huge selection. Waay better customer service than the Cosmo sprawlmart in R.H.


+1 for The Arts Music. Purchased both of my PRS's from them. They're all great guys who are super friendly, not at all pushy or "salesmen-ey", just great customer service and selection!


----------



## 1SweetRide

GouldyGuitar said:


> +1 for The Arts Music. Purchased both of my PRS's from them. They're all great guys who are super friendly, not at all pushy or "salesmen-ey", just great customer service and selection!


I've purchased a few guitars from them too. They've had great after-sales service when I had an issue. They seem to be able to get lots of stock too. Better selection than L&M for sure.


----------



## elburnando

I'll have to check them out! I guess they're not too far from Cosmo?


----------



## 1SweetRide

elburnando said:


> I'll have to check them out! I guess they're not too far from Cosmo?


Not sure, I've always had the guitars shipped.


----------



## John123

elindso said:


> Steve's Music: in Montreal is where Steve is. They have everything except Trussart and G&L. I want one. $2000 is a lot for a rusty Tele like guitar though. Steve is a good guy. This store is a city block long. I've seen Steve driving the lift truck.
> 
> Archambeault: downtown Store has some nice guitars. Staff is inconsistent
> 
> Italmelody: Everything except Fender,
> 
> Kitt's east end Jean Talon. Usually some thing decent used.
> 
> Jimi's On Sherbrooke is a nice little shop.
> 
> Musique Mani Jean Talon has used stuff LP and fenders
> 
> There are some other shops around town.
> 
> MF and the repair shop at Steves have done nice work for me.


Italmelodie is closed!!


----------



## GouldyGuitar

elburnando said:


> I'll have to check them out! I guess they're not too far from Cosmo?


About a 20 minute drive north on the 404 from Cosmo! I always like to hit both in one trip hehe


----------



## audiorep2

nine said:


> My neighbourhood (downtown Toronto) shops, Songbird and Capsule, more than deserve to be on this list:
> 
> SONGBIRDMUSIC.COM
> 
> capsule music


Songbird died more than a decade ago .


----------



## Mooh

audiorep2 said:


> Songbird died more than a decade ago .


The post was from '06, so yeah.

Great shop though. I used to have a lot of union events in TO and would hit the shops when I could. It was a fave.


----------



## Hendo

Lucky Star Guitars in Lethbridge, AB. Mike is such a great guy to deal with. Kind of a hole in the wall shop, super great vibe and anything from MIM fenders, Norlin Era Gibsons to custom shop and murphy painted and aged guitars. Great place to shop even better guy to deal with.


----------



## Dewey

Hildebrand Music in Steinbach, MB. Not a lot of guitar/amplifier selection but nice to have a local place where we can get picks, strings, capos, etc.


----------



## hagfan

Spencer Jose said:


> Hello all! I run a store in Sudbury Ontario called Cosmic Daves Guitar Shop. We deal in boutique, alternative brands, and vintage gear. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cosmicdavesguitarshop.com/


It's a very cool little shop, highly recommend stopping in if anyone is in the area !!


----------



## Budda

Hendo said:


> Lucky Star Guitars in Lethbridge, AB. Mike is such a great guy to deal with. Kind of a hole in the wall shop, super great vibe and anything from MIM fenders, Norlin Era Gibsons to custom shop and murphy painted and aged guitars. Great place to shop even better guy to deal with.


Website doesnt exist?


----------



## Hendo

Budda said:


> Website doesnt exist?


I highly doubt it, more of a hole in the wall, old school shop.


----------



## Budda

Hendo said:


> I highly doubt it, more of a hole in the wall, old school shop.


Old school shops usually have sites, they just arent good lol. Doesnt do my les paul hunt much good.


----------



## info_please73

It’s just come to my attention that fender releases a much less expensive George Harrison “rocky” Stratocaster. Not sure how I missed that….. I swore I’d only buy vintage guitars from now on but there’s just something about that guitar that just says to me “BUY ME NOW!!!”


----------



## info_please73

info_please73 said:


> It’s just come to my attention that fender releases a much less expensive George Harrison “rocky” Stratocaster. Not sure how I missed that….. I swore I’d only buy vintage guitars from now on but there’s just something about that guitar that just says to me “BUY ME NOW!!!”


Oh yeah I forgot to ask….. does anyone know of any guitar shops in the GTA that have one in stock ?


----------



## PBGas

Got my XTC 20th head and Bogner Cube from Lauzon's in Ottawa recently. Amazing service and super fast shipping. Can't say enough great things about that retailer!


----------



## justhereforthechicks

I'm looking for an Epiphone Les Paul Modern in Pelham blue. Any seen in the flesh in GTA? Anybody know of a shop that might order one in at a slight discount? Called L+M and Cosmo and was told no way. Seems strange that their work would be minimal and a sale is assured for a product not stocked to begin with. Isn't everybody a winner in this case?


----------



## hdhhdjhdh

good info


----------



## Sad4Cobain

Kitchener ontario www.sherwoodmusic.com 
Great ppl they know what to stock its on Ottawa Street on the left white building 

*In-Store Shopping Hours:*
*124 Ottawa Street S, Kitchener, Ontario, Canada*
_Tues - Thurs, 12pm - 7pm
Fri & Sat, 12pm - 5pm
Sun & Mon, Closed

put these guys on the map........ GREAT PEOPLE!_


----------



## laristotle

justhereforthechicks said:


> I'm looking for an Epiphone Les Paul Modern in Pelham blue


There's a studio in Oshawa for $350.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mooh

Don't remember if I've posted these before or not. The treble clef is from a local music store's window, though it's in a private area, and the guitar is from the now defunct Kingston Guitar Shop. The KGS was one of my favourites, got to know it when one of my kids went to Queens, lots of great used stuff and good service. Bought my MIM Tele Thinline there.


----------



## elburnando

justhereforthechicks said:


> I'm looking for an Epiphone Les Paul Modern in Pelham blue. Any seen in the flesh in GTA? Anybody know of a shop that might order one in at a slight discount? Called L+M and Cosmo and was told no way. Seems strange that their work would be minimal and a sale is assured for a product not stocked to begin with. Isn't everybody a winner in this case?


I get what your saying about not having to stock a guitar, but ordering one in specifically is different from getting a large bulk order a few times per year. I can't see any shop offering a discount.


----------



## Midnight Rider

London Guitars: London Guitars
A brand of Music City' in London, Ontario. Extremely experienced staff members and a selection of new and vintage guitars, amps, pedals, etc., not seen in most run of the mill music stores.


































Also in the same facility is 'Charterhouse Studios' where head producer and engineer Aaron Murray works his magic for clients that span and array of musical genres.
Charterhouse Studios: Charterhouse Studios


----------

